# WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal



## Brock

> *SmackDown preview: Feb. 21, 2017: 10-Man WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal tonight*
> 
> Tonight at 8/7 C, ten SmackDown LIVE Superstars will compete in a Battle Royal for an opportunity to go head-to-head against WWE Champion Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania.


*A 10-Man Battle Royal will determine WWE Champion Bray Wyatt’s opponent at WrestleMania*












> In light of 2017 Royal Rumble Match winner Randy Orton’s refusal to battle WWE Champion Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania, General Manager Daniel Bryan has established a 10-Man Battle Royal for tonight’s SmackDown LIVE. The colossal contest will feature John Cena, Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose, AJ Styles, The Miz, Luke Harper, Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler, Mojo Rawley, Apollo Crews and Kalisto, and the winner will challenge The New Face of Fear on The Grandest Stage of Them All.
> 
> Who will have what it takes to seize the moment and propel himself into the main event at The Showcase of the Immortals? What will The Wyatt Family have to say about it? Find out tonight at 8/7 C on SmackDown LIVE.


*Nikki Bella and Natalya will square off in a Falls Count Anywhere Match*












> After months of verbal assaults, blindside attacks and raucous brawls, Nikki Bella and Natalya will finally settle the score when they face off in a Falls Count Anywhere Match on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Realizing that this issue could not continue much longer without serious and dangerous repercussions, it seems that SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan was left little choice last week but to place the adversaries in a contest that is designed to produce all-out chaos.
> 
> Who will come out the winner in one of WWE’s most unpredictable showdowns? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE!


*Will injured SmackDown Women’s Champion Naomi be ready to fend off Alexa Bliss?*












> Last week, Naomi achieved a lifelong dream by capturing the SmackDown Women’s Championship from Alexa Bliss at WWE Elimination Chamber. However, in the process of carrying out such a monumental victory, the glowing Superstar suffered an injury that rendered her unable to grant Bliss her guaranteed title rematch two days later on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> In response, The Wicked Witch of WWE opted to give the new titleholder one week before coming to take back what she believes is hers. Will Naomi be ready to throw down? What will Alexa do if she isn’t?


*How will The Usos destabilize SmackDown Tag Team Champions American Alpha?*












> Speaking of putting champions on notice, The Usos have made it clear they are targeting their old “friends,” SmackDown Tag Team Champions American Alpha. Considering the history between these two explosive tandems, it will be interesting to see what Jimmy & Jey are willing to do to become the No. 1 contenders to Jason Jordan & Chad Gable on The Road to WrestleMania


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Not a big fan of Battle Royal's, they had one on the first episode after the brand split and it exposed the roster. Having the likes of Crews, Kalisto & Rawley as part of it is pretty terrible; however for the main guys it will be a good way to develop storylines. Hopefully tonight is all about Luke Harper though, he needs to win this.

They will have to cover a lot of time with the Women & Tag Teams, two parts of the show which aren't strong right now. Storyline wise, Nikki vs Natalya has turned messy, but I'm interested to see how they do in a Falls Count Anywhere match.

As for the Tag Teams this could be the perfect opportunity to get things back on track. AA & Usos interactions at the start of the brand split were good, they need to go back to that root, produce flashes of good psychology between the two teams like last time, then maybe just maybe fans will get on board.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

To quote a recently departed "princess".......

*"Save ME Smackdown Live, you're MY only hope"*


Honestly while I think most know the outcome of this Battle Royal, it's still so refreshing to look forward to a match that will be the battle field for WM matches to come out of (Cena/Miz, Styles/Shane, Ambrose/Corbin continuing) not to say there GREAT WM matches/angles but I'll take THIS over RAW any day in a battle royal. Then as much as Nikki Cena is well Nikki Cena the women's division is FAR more interesting than Monday's so check looking forward to a FCA, the tag match is anther thing with MORE interest than Mondays. 

Basically the ONLY main roster show is on Tuesday with NXT on Wed's, so yes while SDL WM matches should have been better, it's a F'ing A compared to the B show on Mondays RTWM


----------



## Groovybaby

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Battle Royal will end Corbin and Harper and Ambrose will distract Corbin

Falls Count Anywhere match will somehow make its way to Maryse

Naomi didn't work any of the house shows this weekend, So I doubt there will be a match. 

No clue about the tag team stuff. Either Usos beats some team in a # 1 contenders match or AA wrestle Breezango and Usos attack them


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Whilst I'm not a huge fan of Battle Royals, many rumored WM feuds can continue/start tonight, finally officially building the WM card, so I'm looking forward to it.

I'm hoping against all odds that AJ wins and gets into the title picture, but I know that is highly unlikely. Still, should be fun.


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I can see Natalya beating Nikki with the help of Maryse to be honest. 

It's too soon to have another Becky/Mickie match. Build up to a big match down the line.

Naomi/ Alexa most likely won't happen.

The Usos are the only team on American Alpha's level at the moment and they are likely saving that match for Wrestlemania.

Battle Royals are usually bad, but this one is likely setting up quite a few feuds for Wrestlemania.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Frost99

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor











Plus it's the LONGEST time WITHOUT RAW on the air


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

You know, if they weren't going to do the match with the whole roster, then really you could have just done another 6 man or 8 man match or something. I mean guys like Apollo, Kalisto, and Rawley really don't deserve to be in this spot if everyone else aren't. But hey, I'm nitpicking. The purpose of this match is continue the Orton/Wyatt storyline and build other stories.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

- Will Randy Orton change his mind about refusing to face Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania for the WWE title?
- Who will win the #1 Contender's Battle Royal?
- Will Dean Ambrose finally get revenge on Baron Corbin?
- Will Dolph Ziggler finally get the better of Apollo Crews and Kallisto?
- How will American Alpha fend off against the Usos?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

tonight little miss bliss wins back her women championship!!


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> tonight little miss bliss wins back her women championship!!


Naomi's going into Wrestlemania her "hometown" as champ:frown2:. I doubt she's losing it before. It wouldn't make sense otherwise.


----------



## starsfan24

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Battle Royal should set forward some Mania feuds. 
I don't think Bliss-Naomi happens
It'll be interesting to see this Falls Count Anywhere match goes.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Look at Dean at the front of the photo 

I'm still gonna stand by my prediction of Dean & Corbin eliminating one another and brawling out of the arena.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



DammitC said:


> - Will Randy Orton change his mind about refusing to face Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania for the WWE title?
> - Who will win the #1 Contender's Battle Royal?
> - Will Dean Ambrose finally get revenge on Baron Corbin?
> *- Will Dolph Ziggler finally get the better of Apollo Crews and Kallisto?*
> - How will American Alpha fend off against the Usos?
> 
> Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned







Oh and, I will revise the bolded:

- Will the creative team finally remove their head from their ass and realize that this Dolph storyline needs an audible.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Yeah SDL has some real depth issues when Mojo, Kalisto and Crews are in that match. Hopefully Miz gets some time, if all he's doing is jobbing to Cena again or even Mojo that'll suck. With how poorly he's been handled this year he's long overdue for a 10 minute promo where he just rips into everyone and gets his heat back.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Can Natalya WIN a fucking match against super Nikki or is that asking too much?


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I hope to see Maryse interfering at Natalya and Nikki's match, I was super hyped last week and nothing happened.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Simply Flawless said:


> Can Natalya WIN a fucking match against super Nikki or is that asking too much?


LOL "Super" Nikki...even though she's lost more matches than she's won.


----------



## 3ku1

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Naomi's going into Wrestlemania her "hometown" as champ:frown2:. I doubt she's losing it before. It wouldn't make sense otherwise.


Sources say Naomi won't take the title into mania. So wouldent be surprised if Bliss retains today.


----------



## The Traditionalist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



3ku1 said:


> So wouldent be surprised if Bliss retains today.


That would be a big surprise if Alexa Bliss pulled that off because you can't retain unless you are the current champ. However, I understand what you meant. :grin2:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



3ku1 said:


> Sources say Naomi won't take the title into mania. So wouldent be surprised if Bliss retains today.


Then what was the point of Naomi winning?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Then what was the point of Naomi winning?


A few reasons... Vince getting involved and sucking is obvious, but it's also possible it's a thank you or "please re-sign". And if she didn't re-sign, that could be the reason for a quick turn around. There is another possible reason, but that just triggers some the wrong way and best avoided.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

The goals out of the Battle Royal should be:

* Continue the feud with Ambrose & Corbin
* Jump start Cena vs. Miz
* Have AJ look great until being one of the last guys eliminated, furthering his frustration.
* Give Mojo a cool moment
* Change SOMETHING with Ziggler/Apollo/Kalisto
* Harper is victorious, continuing the Wyatt storyline.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



TD Stinger said:


> The goals out of the Battle Royal should be:
> 
> * Continue the feud with Ambrose & Corbin
> * Jump start Cena vs. Miz
> * Have AJ look great until being one of the last guys eliminated, furthering his frustration.
> * Give Mojo a cool moment
> ** Change SOMETHING with Ziggler/Apollo/Kalisto*
> * Harper is victorious, continuing the Wyatt storyline.


yeah like Apollo and Kalisto.
They can't give me this as a wrestlemania feud for Dolph, c'mon have a little mercy on me WWE :hogan


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Pongo said:


> yeah like Apollo and Kalisto.
> They can't give me this as a wrestlemania feud for Dolph, c'mon have a little mercy on me WWE :hogan


Ziggler, heel or face, was never going to get a noteable match at Mania. He was always going to be in the Battle Royal or some multi man match.

And the idea to turn Ziggler was good and for the first few weeks, it was on the right path especially with the Lawler stuff. But now they’ve bungled the whole thing because the crowd is not invested yet in Apollo or Kalisto. I don’t care if it’s Apollo turning heel or introducing a new character the fans will actually cheer against Dolph, something needs to change.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Really hope the show is good tonight.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Mai boi :harper has to win and go for a Wyatt Triple Threat at Mania

The rest I really don't care tbh


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



TD Stinger said:


> Ziggler, heel or face, was never going to get a noteable match at Mania. *He was always going to be in the Battle Royal or some multi man match.*
> 
> And the idea to turn Ziggler was good and for the first few weeks, it was on the right path especially with the Lawler stuff. But now they’ve bungled the whole thing because the crowd is not invested yet in Apollo or Kalisto. I don’t care if it’s Apollo turning heel or introducing a new character the fans will actually cheer against Dolph, something needs to change.


oh believe me i know. But watching him feud with these two is sucking my soul dry.

As for the heel turn, eh... i'm honestly still against that. Ziggler is just a natural babyface and as a heel i think he has a way lower ceiling, but really the reason he became stale is he's booking not his alignment, that's why face or heel it doesn't change anything. 
He's still doomed to have a little push here and there cut off when it starts to get truly over just to move to another program destined to follow the same pattern until he will have no one new to face, nothing new to do.
Till they decide in which direction they wanna build long term Ziggler they won't fix shit.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

10 man battle royal to face bray at mania, ok i'm confused did the the royal rumble match not happen???


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

From what I've read it seems Styles is winning the Battle Royal. Hopefully Harper does. It would make sense to the story.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



the_hound said:


> 10 man battle royal to face bray at mania, ok i'm confused did the the royal rumble match not happen???


Did you not see the ending of SD last week?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

AJ Styles becomes No. 1 contender tonight!

(What? A man can hope can't he?) :lol


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



the_hound said:


> 10 man battle royal to face bray at mania, ok i'm confused did the the royal rumble match not happen???


Orton refused to face wyatt and forf..forfeited? (i'm not a native speaker not sure if it's a regular verb) his title shot


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Pongo said:


> oh believe me i know. But watching him feud with these two is sucking my soul dry.
> 
> As for the heel turn, eh... i'm honestly still against that. Ziggler is just a natural babyface and as a heel i think he has a way lower ceiling, but really the reason he became stale is he's booking not his alignment, that's why face or heel it doesn't change anything.
> He's still doomed to have a little push here and there cut off when it starts to get truly over just to move to another program destined to follow the same pattern until he will have no one new to face, nothing new to do.
> Till they decide in which direction they wanna build long term Ziggler they won't fix shit.


There is no long term direction with Ziggler though at this stage of his career. I mean as good of 2nd half in 2016 he had, the time where Ziggler was going to have plans in advance ended a long time ago.

He had run his course as a face. A heel turn was the right move but after the first few weeks, the execution has been awful. Stay the course with the turn but you need to switch things up.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

If either AJ Styles or Luke Harper wins tonight's battle royal, then it's a win-win for me 

Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton vs AJ Styles will have the better match quality

Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton vs Luke Harper will have the better story


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Time for my favorite show of he week, SDL :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I'm rooting for Harper to win the Battle Royal, if he's in it.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

"You're a proper champ now"


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It still sounds wrong to hear Randy say "as long as you are the master and I am the servant" :lol


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Pongo said:


> Orton refused to face wyatt and forf..forfeited? (i'm not a native speaker not sure if it's a regular verb) his title shot


guess that explains it


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Gotta say, I always enjoy Smackdown pre show video packages.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Mojo and Kalisto are in the battle royal lmfao


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Randy Orton will turn on Bray


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

That guy in the crowd dressed like Bray, he looked so much like him!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Like Kalisto has a chance :lol


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mango13 said:


> Mojo and Kalisto are in the battle royal lmfao


lmfao..sorry this the best post of the year


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Chocolate Thunder. :trips8


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Aww is she gonna drop the title due to injury?


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

what a womens champion she is *you deserve it chants* pass me the sick bucket


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Is she getting stripped?! Please get the title stripped.... pleeeease.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Naomi's hurt? Bummer for her, just as she got something going.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Naomi has something that belongs to The Wicked Witch of the WWE.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

omg stop with the "you deserve it" chants already


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Weird way to start the show.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Oh please fuck off with the "you deserve it" chants already...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I'm hurr!


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

This fucking chant again? fpalm


----------



## Abisial

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

People out here fawning over Bliss in tights, but where the love for Naomi tho?


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It would suck if Naomi loses the title right after she won it


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

yay she's being stripped.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Lmao at the guy yelling "No you don't" during the you deserve it chants. And here comes the title strip due to injury


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wtf. When did she get hurt?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

fans upset about a group of fans...


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

BS chants to start the show.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

shes being stripped of the belt...............which almost happened on raw mmm


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Becky is the only one with new star power to go in as champ. 

This sucks for he E and Naomi. They really can't create a interesting Women's title match anymore.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

D*mn this sucks for Naomi. 

This is almost like the story of her career, she's always been passed up for other women. Now she finally reaches the top and she's gotta drop it due to injury.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I feel pretty bad for Naomi tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Vacate the belt..... aw man, this is the saddest vacated title I've seen since Edge retired. 

Sucks bruh!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

LOL they're using the 30 day rule :lol They only use that when it suits them.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

IS THIS REALLY HAPPENING?!

no no... don't get worked up *takes deep breaths*


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Awesome back on the chick THAT deserves it .  my baby bliss


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Wtf. When did she get hurt?


During the match with Alexa


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It'd be an awesome swerve if Naomi beat the living shit out of Bryan right now.


----------



## capitalone

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wkc_23 said:


> Like Kalisto has a chance :lol


Hey now, don’t forget, EVERYBODY has a chance…..lol. Hell, Mojo Rawley technically could be wrestling for the WWE championship at Mania.

So, is this injury legit or what?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It'z a werk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

What people who say that the you deserve chants are stupid are misunderstanding is that they aren't chanting it to Naomi.

They're chanting it too her ass, which on it's own deserves ten titles.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Yes !!! She's being stripped, thank God


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Now all the sudden the 30 day rule exist.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

That's truly a shame for Naomi but as a side note I'm really surprised how much the crowd loves Naomi. Good job for her for getting so over.


----------



## N3LL14

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SureUmm said:


> It'd be an awesome swerve if Naomi beat the living shit out of Bryan right now.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

This is very unfortunate but also brilliant writing, especially having DB deliver the news.

They should hint that she's out permanently and then give her the recovery that DB never fully got. Would give her a lot of babyface momentum after Mania.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

injury ughhhhhh! dammit


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I legit feel so bad for Naomi. She finally gets the title and this happens? Heart Wrenching.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

At least she won't have to relinquish dat ass!


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I didn't realize that Naomi was this popular tbh.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

:shockedpunk When was the last time WWE remembered or used the "30 day" rule? Especially when Brock went what felt like eons, not defending the WWE Championship.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I feel genuinely bad for Naomi.

I hope they don't just give it back to Alexa. It needs to be held up.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

She's been stripped! Hahaha thank god. The Botch Queen Era has ended.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Not her biggest fan, but this sucks


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

what views? what mountain?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So, now we’re just waiting for Head Bitch Alexa (which I say as a compliment), right.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mango13 said:


> During the match with Alexa


Dang. Like legitimately? Or a work?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

This might be happening so she can win it back in her hometown at WM.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Aw that's a pure wee shame but I think it means she's winning at WM.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Putting the title on Naomi just because she is from Orlando was stupid as fuck in the first place. Alexa having to take the fall while she is building her stardom for a dumb ass reason like that was awful. Get the title back on the Queen.


----------



## marshal99

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

yes yes yes yes - finally that black pontang pie gets stripped


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

She's injured? That sucks since she just got the title.


----------



## N3LL14

*WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Maybe these grown ass men on here will finally stop crying about her winning the belt


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Injuries are a fucking bitch.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This might be happening so she can win it back in her hometown at WM.


Ding. Ding. Ding. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Awesome back on the chick THAT deserves it .  my baby bliss


Bliss hasn't done anything to deserve the title over Naomi other then being the SDLive equivalent of HHH's chosen one.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

THANK THE FUCKING WRESTLING GODS!


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Dam that sucks for her.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Makes sense now they put the title vacant at mania? I'm a big Bliss fan. But I don't think they should just give it back to her.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

 Get well soon Naomi.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Very classily done segment there, very genuine.

And just as I typed that, Alexa comes out :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

What an actual sad moment right here. Poor Naomi. Maybe she will never be champion again because her injuries.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Dang. Like legitimately? Or a work?


Pretty sure it's legit


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Man, I'm not a fan of Naomi but this sucks


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

hahaha that look from bliss


----------



## Abisial

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

People really out here celebrating an injury? Ya'll sad as fuck.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

hahahaha, she soooooo bad lol, i love her lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So, I’m assuming this is a legit injury.

If that’s the case, this woman cannot catch a break. Just seems like she always gets hurt at the worst possible time.

And is it just me or does Alexa look extra thick tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I feel bad for any wrestler that gets injured. I hope Naomi a speedy recovery and a safe return.

That said, bring on the little bitch of Smackdown LIVE, who should not have lost the title in the first place, Alexa Bliss!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

BLISS FACE! :mark:


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Naomi is miles better on the mic than Sasha or Bayley.

That was real passion right there.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I'm impressed WWE didn't leak that title drop. Injuries are always terrible. 

Bliss laying it on thick :lmao


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Got Damn! :krillin3


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

God I love Bliss.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Mango13 said:


> Pretty sure it's legit


I think it's a work (to an extent, maybe she did sprain it or something) and she'll get it back at WM.


----------



## 3ku1

SovereignVA said:


> Bliss hasn't done anything to deserve the title over Naomi other then being the SDLive equivalent of HHH's chosen one.


 She's not Hhh chosen one. She's not one of the Four Horsewoman. She got where she is through hard work. I'm sorry Bliss and Becky had been carrying the SD woman's division for months. While Naomi was out. So Surry don't agree at all. Bliss is unworthy.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

i bet someone's returning tonight


----------



## N3LL14

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Abisial said:


> People really out here celebrating an injury? Ya'll sad as fuck.



Exactly. Beyond sad actually.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It's like the female version of what happened between Seth and Finn. Let's just hope Shane or Daniel don't screw Alexa Bliss and turn her babyface, lol.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Sucks for Naomi. Wonder when the injury happened...?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

God Bliss is such a fucking great heel.......


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

heels getting heat :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Idk why, but Bliss reminds me of Trish on the mic, somewhat.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SovereignVA said:


> This is very unfortunate but also brilliant writing, especially having DB deliver the news.
> 
> They should hint that she's out permanently and then give her the recovery that DB never fully got. Would give her a lot of babyface momentum after Mania.


They got some real emotion out of a shitty situation, and it sets Naomi up for a strong comeback.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wish Naomi a speedy recovery. What a shame.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It sucks that this happened to Naomi. I appreciated that they legit went in an unexpected direction by giving her the belt, hope she gets it back someday.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

:lol WHAT chants getting to her


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Can they legit not hear Bliss or something ?


----------



## marshal99

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Give the belt to someone else worthy. She just came back from injury and she's back on the shelf ? The only thing she should be competing is a pink slip on a pole match with eva marie.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Bruh, Alexa thick as an extra chunky snicker bar!


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Very classily done segment there, very genuine.
> 
> And just as I typed that, Alexa comes out :lol


 Night and day between the women's shit we saw last night and just now.


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Alexa is even more fuckable than usual in this segment. Quality.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

wow that heat is massive


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

For REAL? Becky was injured too and nothing happen... i'm done with ugliess horses and their powers :argh:


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

"I swear to God"

Alexa, Vince is going to have a word with you.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Shame to see Naomi's reign over already. Hopefully she gets well soon.

But fuck yeah at Bliss going in hard on those stupid-ass WHAT chants and reinforcing why she's among the alpha females in the company. >


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Can they legit not hear Bliss or something ?


what?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

As much as I love Stone Cold, don’t think I will ever forgive him for this “What” Chant, lol.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Bliss working this crowd like a boss.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

right now matches = awesome


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

ugh, I really hope Alexa wins...


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

If i was the GM I would gladly hand the title over to Bliss.


----------



## Nicky Midss

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

alexa is smokin


----------



## N3LL14

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



NXT Only said:


> what?



[emoji23]


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So somebody will be a 2 time Women's Champ by the end of this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Seriously? Alexa/Becky again?

Otherwise, good opening segment.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So Alexa beats Becky again when Mickie screws Becky again. **Yawn**


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Becky FTW


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Alexa vs Becky hype! The two best in the entire division. Can't get enough of these two.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Lynch vs Bliss for the title tonight!


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

At least fans are pissed :clap


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

LMAO Alexa killed me in that segment. Awesome start.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Man between Smackdown and 205Live I am getting sick to death of Mauro's reference parade. We get it, you're witty, STOP.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wait didn't Becky recently lose to Mickie James? Why's she deserve a title shot?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

OMG YAAASSS! BECKY! WIN THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Funny that we forget Becky her damn self didn't make the 30 day rule and should have been stripped and the belt be given to Alexa then too


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Whatever happens here the wm match is getting set up. I'm so happy for Bliss, she doesn't deserve it she's fucking earned it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It's like night and day watching Bliss work the mic as compared to the rest of the women on either brand.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I can end this show after this match... and do it happily. Becky/Bliss continuing like it should have been from the start? Yes please. I am happy with either as champion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I need Carmella to step into the Womens Title scene.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Ya'll gonna be mad as fuck if/when Naomi just wins the title right back at Mania.:lol


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SAMCRO said:


> Wait didn't Becky recently lose to Mickie James? Why's she deserve a title shot?


I reckon it will be clarified with the reasoning being she's the only other women's champion.

or should be, but it's wwe lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Alexa should win here and Becky at WM.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Would have rather seen something like a 3 way with Micke or even a 4 way with Carmella for something different.

But, having an injury like this screwing up their plans is not something I would have to deal with either. Just hope for a good match and not the same finish they’ve done already with Mickie costing Becky the match. Which is probably what will happen, ugh. Don’t even care who wins but do something different please.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Why not crown the new Women's Champion at Wrestlemania?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I think Becky is gonna win.


----------



## marshal99

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wkc_23 said:


> Idk why, but Bliss reminds me of Trish on the mic, somewhat.


Bliss is miles better than trish on the mic.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

LETS GO BECKY!


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Alexa and Becky's matches have all been boring so I'm not really excited for this match. Honestly I was expecting Eva to come out. It would have been crazy heat if she won the belt.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I need Carmella to step into the Womens Title scene.


I'm down with that. And have bad boy Ellsworth gettin his hands dirty as well.


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I swear to god if Alexa gonna win title again :argh: :argh: :argh: 

Pls Becky save us!!!!! :sasha3


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> LOL "Super" Nikki...even though she's lost more matches than she's won.


She beat Carmella at No Mercy and at TLC last year and she was protected from a loss from Nattie at Elimination Chamber. How many big matches has she lost?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Always love Becky’s matrix escape.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I'm down with that. And have bad boy Ellsworth gettin his hands dirty as well.


Exactly, sh*t would be entertaining. I'm betting she takes the title off of Naomi after WM.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Calling it now that Mickie James interferes.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Alexa and Becky again? Let's reginite the smark wars huh. Alexa really needs the win more then Becky.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

What the hell is JBL blathering on about? I swear his commentary gets worse every single week.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Having this match at the top of the show??

Maybe this match goes to a no contest/DQ, and the women's title remains in limbo?

Say for example, Mickie _does_ try to get involved, but the ref sees? Would leave a lot of options open going forward.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wwetna1 said:


> Funny that we forget Becky her damn self didn't make the 30 day rule and should have been stripped and the belt be given to Alexa then too


The 30 day rule only comes into force when the champion is out for about two months or more. IMO Naomi getting stirpped off the title means that she is probably not going to be ready for Mania.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Great match so far!


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Naomi's title reign-still two weeks too long... ?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Man, how can you not just love JBL and Otunga's little debate rants. Am I right?.......


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

SDLive women's division had a bit of a rough start, but it's slowly coming into its own.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I'm really hoping they let Becky win the title and have her go into WM as champion and have her fight Mickie James for the title there.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wow, more commercials.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Bliss vs Becky is slowly but surely reaching Sasha vs Charlotte levels of repetitiveness


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So is this battle royal gonna end with Orton main eventing still? or is Harper gonna get his shot?


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

another commercial?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

any face is better than alexas witch face,


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Irrelevant said:


> Alexa and Becky's matches have all been boring so I'm not really excited for this match. Honestly I was expecting Eva to come out. It would have been crazy heat if she won the belt.


Didn't Eva Marie cut all ties with WWE on Twitter or instagram? I think she's ready to leave this circus and go Hollywood.


----------



## frankthetank91

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Is her injury even bad? She doesn't seem too injured to me, if it's minor couldn't they have just said she doesn't have to defend until Wrestlemania anyways? I miss the old days where the title wasn't on the line every week on regular TV.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> So is this battle royal gonna end with Orton main eventing still? or is Harper gonna get his shot?


I assume Harper wins, and then there is some fuckery with Orton so we'll get a triple threat.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Would be fine with either Becky or Alexa winning, which one of them is becoming the two-time champion really isn't important at this moment. With Naomi out of the picture they have to come up with fresh and better stories for Becky, Alexa and Mickie this time around. No wonder they're contacting former female talents for the SD women's match.


----------



## redban

Glorious 3:16 said:


> Calling it now that Mickie James interferes.


Eyy .. don't spoil it for us ordinary folks now; I would have never seen it coming


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Man they already went and jumped the gun with two title wins that could've been saved for WM, Bayley and Naomi. Both of their title wins would have been SO much better if it had happened at WM, now both will likely still happen at WM and it wont feel as special cause we've already seen it. This fucking company is so dumb, they have two womens "Dreams" come true right before WM, its just so fucking dumb.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mordecay said:


> Bliss vs Becky is slowly but surely reaching Sasha vs Charlotte levels of repetitiveness


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, SD's women's division is supposed to be perfect.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Where is Eva again? I legitimately was interested in her story this summer. Plus she's not bad to look at.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Come on Alexa!!!!!! You melt my heart


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Where is Eva again? I legitimately was interested in her story this summer. Plus she's not bad to look at.


She got suspended for a wellness violation iirc, but it was only 30 days my guess is they don't have any idea what to do with her.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

becky is injured too but its a minor injury therefore alexa is gonna get the title with the help of mickie james.
another forgettable reign is upon us.

mickie james needs (!) to win that title this year


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mordecay said:


> Bliss vs Becky is slowly but surely reaching Sasha vs Charlotte levels of repetitiveness


Bliss/Becky could wrestle every night for the next month and it still wouldn't reach Sasha/Charlotte levels. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Yes JBL, people are watching SDLive cos of you :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



TD Stinger said:


> Man, how can you not just love JBL and Otunga's little debate rants. Am I right?.......


You're right I actually like JBL/Otunga's dynamic.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Didn't Eva Marie cut all ties with WWE on Twitter or instagram? I think she's ready to leave this circus and go Hollywood.


AFAIK she's still in the company so should still be available to compete on Smackdown.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SAMCRO said:


> Man they already went and jumped the gun with two title wins that could've been saved for WM, Bayley and Naomi. Both of their title wins would have been SO much better if it had happened at WM, now both will likely still happen at WM and it wont feel as special cause we've already seen it. This fucking company is so dumb, they have two womens "Dreams" come true right before WM, its just so fucking dumb.


I can't like this comment enough.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Becky is doing that "title around her waist" thing... Does that mean Alexa is winning?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Omg. I'm a Becky Lynch fan. But she's a fucking loser... WOW.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Alexa wins!! :mark: she shouldn't of lost it to begin with.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Surprised Mickie didn't interfere. That was kind of a flat finish.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Double shot to the throat ? fpalm that sh*t is legal

Could've at least gave us a thumb to the eye


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Finally the Wicked Witch got her title back.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

What an anticlimactic ending.


----------



## N3LL14

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Eh....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

LITTLE MISS BLISS IS A TWO-TIME CHAMP! :WOO :mark: :dance


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Becky jobs lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

that was weak for a title match. Is what it is.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Bliss da champ!:mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

what a fuckin lame finish


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Omg Mickie in those tiny shorts my god.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Becky gonna win it at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Yes! The queen is the champion <3


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Pretty anticlimactic finish. I mean, that wasn’t even THAT dirty of a finish.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

OK that was weak... no intensity in that little post match squabble.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I'm guessing its a 4 way at Mania.

Those kicks from Becky barely or didn't even touch Mickie.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Well I wonder who Bliss' is gonna feud with now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

That finish seemed abrupt... but I kinda liked it. 

And Mickie looks on f*cking fire! :homer


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Alexa is so damn hot.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

The roll up of doom lol

Becky gets screwed every time :book...

but not in right way


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Mickie in dem shorts ... hot damn


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Mickie James wearing shorts :woo


----------



## frankthetank91

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Whys everyone have such a hard on for Alexa Bliss? She's alright but definitely overrated.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Mickie had her belt loose like she's about to go smash some catering.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

the point of Mickie running in just to get beaten off?


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Damn, Alexa Bliss OWNS Becky Lynch. This is turning into Roman Reigns vs Chris Jericho levels of booking one sidedness.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Mickie looks good


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Omg. I'm a Becky Lynch fan. But she's a fucking loser... WOW.


For real. I was tired of hearing people complain that she's portrayed as an idiot, but damn, they are right.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

little miss bliss gets her title back!!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Whoa.... sweet finish. Pure heel perfection. I should stop watching now. End on the highest note possible. You could say I'm at the height of... bliss.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

"That's hot" :lol


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Congratulations to Alexa.

Becky really needs a kayfabe snap though. Just too much of the same again and again.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I like these little video things for all the guys in the battle royal.

Dean's one though lol, "usually that would put me in one of my moods" :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Calling it now, Kalisto wins.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wow. That shit was short and anticlimatic.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Kallisto getting booed.:lol

Why the fuck is he in this AND NOT IN THE FUCKING CW DIVISION.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Irrelevant said:


> Well I wonder who Bliss' is gonna feud with now.


Becky. Who else? No one will complain though cause its Smackdown and everyone hated Sasha and Charlotte.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Why is this Fenix wannabe getting mic time?


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

fuck off Kalisto, for the love of God, fuck off


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

LMAO @ Kalisto's satellite promo getting booed!!!


----------



## Lok

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

That pic of Corbin :lol


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

LOL this Kalisto promo or whatever you want to call it, just him saying main eventing Wrestlemania had me laugh out loud.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

This dude can't even get 5 people to chant lucha.

Fuck outta here


----------



## N3LL14

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Lucha! Lucha! Lucha!


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Kalisto = waste of tv time


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Do Crews, Lucha things, or mojo really have a chance. This battle royal royal should be a u fourway.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

kalisto please stfu


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Kalisto needs to go away


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

man, micky is so toast. her weak ass selling for becky made becky look bad.


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Everything is right again :drose


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Miz shooting flames! :mark:


----------



## marshal99

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Never should have given the title to naomi. Bliss is back as the rightful title holder.


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Fuck this mess :argh: :argh:


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

The Miz really is awesome.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SovereignVA said:


> You're right I actually like JBL/Otunga's dynamic.


…..You know I was being sarcastic right?

I like how Dean would have a picture of Corbin on his wall, lol.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Maryse....omg, Miz you are lucky


----------



## bradatar

Miz still only one capable of pulling off a great heel promo


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Like I said. They should've just handed Little Miss Bliss her title.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Would rather Mojo Rawlely not be in the battle royal lol... They could have just made it a 9-man match instead.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

lol ..it's so funny how 50% of the guys in the mix are jokes


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

i gotta say, i'm not feeling the heel bliss run. yes, she speaks well, but c'mon... too short, too cute, too loveable, too soft. if eva marie came out instead of her, we'd still be hearing boo's as i type this. wwe is retarded for not giving the biggest heat missile of all time a chance.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nobody cares about the stupid cruiserweights


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Miz is so good at being a douche, he really is an awesome heel


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I have NO IDEA who'll win this 10-man battle royal to become number 1 contender for the WWE title and it's awesome--no pun intended.

EDIT: Wait...Harper's in it... yeah, he'll win it.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Good on Naomi for the babyface heat. But giving the title to Naomi in retrospect was god damn stupid. They sacrificed a 4 month feud between Bliss and Becky. Involving Mickie was great. So now thankfully we're back to the true programme of the SD woman's division.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



frankthetank91 said:


> Whys everyone have such a hard on for Alexa Bliss? She's alright but definitely overrated.


She's got a fun persona.

She's hot as fuck.

ositivity


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



frankthetank91 said:


> Whys everyone have such a hard on for Alexa Bliss? She's alright but definitely overrated.


Well when i see her ass as i'm sure is the case for most guys here, its kinda hard not to get a hard on for her if you know what i mean.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JDP2016 said:


> Becky. Who else? No one will complain though cause its Smackdown and everyone hated Sasha and Charlotte.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I hope not. She's in a feud with Mickie. I'd understand if Mickie got involved to help Bliss win but she didn't. While Alexa beat her dirty, she still won without anyone else's help. Her & Becky's feud was over a while ago and this match didn't have any heat behind it so there's no point for a feud.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

How bad is Naomi's injury? Becky kept the title through an injury but Sasha and Naomi didn't?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nattie stays ruthless.:done


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki vs Natalya is a truly awful feud.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

the dood sexting in the background :hogan


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Overwhelming support? People don't give a shit about that match


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Why's Kalisto even in this damn battle royal? What big wins has he had since the brand split, dude has been irrelevant for ages, but suddenly he's being given a shot at main eventing WM? They just pick the names for that thing out of a hat? Cause they sure as shit didn't pick them all for their win/loss record or having momentum.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So are Breeze and Dango banging each other?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

i'll be honest, only thing i like about aa is their theme


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

You're wrong Natalya. No one is fooled by Nikki and no one likes her.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I like Natalya's new gear.


----------



## bradatar

Gee I wonder if the Usos come out


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I hope they get creative with this match. Go into the crowd, backstage, outside the arena, etc.

And I will say while Natalya is far from perfect on the mic, her going heel was the best thing that could have happened to her. Bringing the verbal jabs on the mic.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Quick Tag Team Job.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

get it right jbl, it's the fashion po po .... you can't run from the fashion po po.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Decent little ovation for AA. Something that has been lacking for a while, no fault of their's.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



frankthetank91 said:


> Whys everyone have such a hard on for Alexa Bliss? She's alright but definitely overrated.


She's hot as f*ck with solid mic skills compared to the rest of the womens division, so they feel that is enough to ignore the fact that she's still below average in the ring, & her run as champ was boring.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Not gonna lie I kind of want Milo Yiannopoulos to manage Breezango.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Why did Breezango just get a jobber entrance, hanging out in the ring like morons waiting for the real stars?


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

david otunga is just the worst guy on the announce team on every fucking show


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I'd take Byron over Otunga at this point. And that's saying a lot. Ug.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Breezango has potential and should be featured more. Give them weekly backstage vignettes showcasing their fashion police character.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

There's absolutely no reason to cheer for AA besides them being "good guys" by default, so I can understand why there is no overwhelming support for them, especially if you had not watched NXT.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



marshal99 said:


> Bliss is miles better than trish on the mic.


I'm not basing it off who's better than who blah blah. Her mannerisms kinda reminds me of Trish's. That's all.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She's hot as f*ck with solid mic skills compared to the rest of the womens division, so they feel that is enough to ignore the fact that she's still below average in the ring, & her run as champ was boring.


Carmella is hot with good mic skills. I don't see amyone wanting her with the title.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I wish they would give Breezango just 1 serious run with the titles. They are pretty good team in terms of in ring and charisma/mic work. But nope WWE doesn't care enough to build a even half way decent tag division on either brand.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Oh shit! Scary hood Uso's! :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Isn't this Natalya/Nikki feud exactly the same as the one Nikki had with Carmella just prior to it? Really seems like the same shit, shes jealous of Nikki, constantly calling her out for being with Cena and her only being there for her looks, constant attacks etc its the same as the Carmella feud.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

The Usos are so great, they're nailing this heel run. They feel like legit thugs.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Love me some heel Usos :sodone


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

HEEL USOS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

One of the Usos sounds better on the mic than the other one. One of them is irritating :lol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Its probably 2 star.:done

I love these dudes.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Based heel Usos


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mugging of Cena said:


> So are Breeze and Dango banging each other?


Hopefully


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Might as well put the titles on the Usos. They're significantly better than American Alpha.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

You can't :banderas

Fantastic promo by these two.

Their merch is awesome too :sodone


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

this heel turn is what the USOS desperately needed


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

They pulling a Method and Red from How High lmfao ... GET EM


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

"HOW THEY GONNA TRAIN FOR TWO BROTHAS, UCE!?" :mark:

Fuck! That amped me up. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

greatest promo ever


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Heel usos are my life, please win those damn belt aready


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

This Uso promo = me muting my headphones.

Ugh.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

*DAT THUG LIFE!*


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



the_hound said:


> david otunga is just the worst guy on the announce team on every fucking show


Yep. 

Even worse than Michael Cole and Josh Matthews.


----------



## bradatar

Hahahaha hood usos crack me up


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Man...That shit was awesome. Gotta hand it to the Uso's.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

OMFG. FUCKING LOVE THE USOS. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Awesome but one's voice is so cracky


----------



## Lok

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

FFFFFFFIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

About damn time they started focusing exclusively on Alpha vs. Usos.

And like Natalya, heel turn was the best thing that could have happened to them.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

challenges them to a fight then backs off, gotta love creative


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Can the Usos stop screaming? Damn that was hard to listen to. Screaming does not = mic skills, sorry marks.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

GOAT promo by the Usos hahahahaha. I fucking love these dudes.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wow, WWE really splurged making Uso merch for that one segment.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Uso's are wilin out man.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

the usos are on FIREEEE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JDP2016 said:


> Carmella is hot with good mic skills. I don't see amyone wanting her with the title.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I do actually :draper2

But I want her to improve in the ring first, cause atm it's not a great look.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Usos ragging on AA something fierce. :lol

Loving how rejuvenated they've been since turning heel.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Usos are so great, they're nailing this heel run. They feel like legit thugs.


The one story/tale I've heard about the Uso's outside of wrestling is that they jumped a dude in a bar for no reason so I think they are legit thugs. 

On a related note, that was an awesome fucking promo.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wow... Heel Usos are so damn great.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Yo seriously, eff you guys for liking the Usos now.

Anyone who has liked them since 2012 has had to deal with the fact the Usos got so much unnecessary hate from 99% of this website.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Loved that segment but wtf is up with Jey's voice? Was he going through puberty during that segment?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

They are sooo going to get cheered against AA when the match happens.


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Heel Usos :mark:

It's so annoying that WWE generally only lets their talent show some personality or character when they're heel.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



frankthetank91 said:


> Whys everyone have such a hard on for Alexa Bliss? She's alright but definitely overrated.


agreed. speaks well, but not the ticket as a heel. eva marie needs to return ASAP


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Holy shit... the USOs really getting hot. SDL has given them a new lease on their career.


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

The Uso's have been magic since their heel turn :lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

God, I hate the Usos.


----------



## Gutwrench

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I never thought I would ever give praise to The Usos, but that promo was searing.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She's hot as f*ck with solid mic skills compared to the rest of the womens division, so they feel that is enough to ignore the fact that she's still below average in the ring, & her run as champ was boring.


TBF there isn't the only interesting championship reigns in the last year were AJ's and Miz's, the rest were boring af


----------



## misterxbrightside

Lol the screaming in that promo. But I'm sure everyone will be creaming over it.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Now this is the Usos I like.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I thought one of them was going to pull a gun lol, they played that like they were robbing them at the corner shop lol.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I love heel USO's


----------



## DWils

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I love how WWE honours Afro-Americans.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

That promo by the Uso's was awesome, but man this entire division is just The Uso's and American Alpha, SDL needs The Revival and DIY SO badly.


----------



## 3ku1

shutupchico said:


> agreed. speaks well, but not the ticket as a heel. eva marie needs to return ASAP


You Alexa detractors are hilarous. Eva Marie? :lol. In any case the fact ppl are calling her overrated. Means she's making an impact.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SAMCRO said:


> Isn't this Natalya/Nikki feud exactly the same as the one Nikki had with Carmella just prior to it? Really seems like the same shit, shes jealous of Nikki, constantly calling her out for being with Cena and her only being there for her looks, constant attacks etc its the same as the Carmella feud.


Basically.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JDP2016 said:


> Carmella is hot with good mic skills. I don't see amyone wanting her with the title.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be mad :draper2


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JDP2016 said:


> How bad is Naomi's injury? Becky kept the title through an injury but Sasha and Naomi didn't?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Simple, Vince didn't change plans for Becky and Sasha's injuries.


WWE kayfabe logic will drive you insane


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



AmWolves10 said:


> Can the Usos stop screaming? Damn that was hard to listen to. Screaming does not = mic skills, sorry marks.


Whatever you call it, I was very entertained by it. I liked how they didn't sound scripted at all.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SAMCRO said:


> Isn't this Natalya/Nikki feud exactly the same as the one Nikki had with Carmella just prior to it? Really seems like the same shit, shes jealous of Nikki, constantly calling her out for being with Cena and her only being there for her looks, constant attacks etc its the same as the Carmella feud.


You're just now realising this?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



shutupchico said:


> agreed. speaks well, but not the ticket as a heel. eva marie needs to return ASAP


Aw, I don't know how to break it to you but Eva Marie aint coming back.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Yeah, they're definitely building towards AJ-Shane on Talking Smack.

Becky and The Uso's also on :banderas


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

:lol AJ.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I really hope AJ wins the battle royal, dude deserves to main event mania


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Ugh. I wish AJ. I wish.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

eh... guess i'll have to watch that uso promo back since everyone here acting like it was incredible. i just heard a lot of screaming, which kinda put me off.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

AJ in Talking Smack, so he either will win or is gonna get srewed


----------



## bradatar

AJ being on talking smack basically confirms he's not winning


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I love how we go from a super hyper AJ Styles to a super sour Dolph Ziggler :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Styles :lmao

God I'm fucking loving this Smackdown.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Do you know where I'm going? :lmao 

That kick :lol

AJ :sodone


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

AJ v Shane at wm sealed and delevered :lol.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

replace the green screen, jerk!

Mojo wasn't really hype


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

what's with the bad green screen


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

P1, baby!:mark::mark:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

That Ziggler thing was so lame.:lol


----------



## frankthetank91

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Laughing at picturing Mojo main eventing Wrestlemania lmao


----------



## Lok

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

zomg those 1991 special effects :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Styles. :lmao :lmao :lmao 

We all wish that was where he is headed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wait guys.... I forgot about Mojo... this is it... Mojo is winning it, mark it down!

Harper will be the runner-up though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mordecay said:


> TBF there isn't the only interesting championship reigns in the last year were AJ's and Miz's, the rest were boring af


Ambrose's title reign had to great feuds in terms of promos (Ziggler & AJ)

Heck Roman's title reign was interesting, he was more edgy and his feud w/ AJ was awesome.

That's two right there, no Raw women's title reign were great mainly due to the hot potato sh*t.

Bliss' reign was just bad, that la luchadora stuff was terrible


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

AJ is simply hilarious in these backstage skits lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

wtf that Ziggler promo :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I fucking love AJ! :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki looking good.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Lol fucking Mojo, what do they see in this fucking guy? He's flabby, very mediocre in the ring, and is pure cringe.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki in the Battle Royale too :lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Luke Harper on the rise


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki is so fucking hot.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It must be Harper eh? then it'll turn into a triple threat? maybe.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



One Winged Angel said:


> Nikki in the Battle Royale too :lmao


:jericho2


----------



## frankthetank91

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

usually when someone turns heel it revitalizes their character and makes them more interesting but I actually think Ziggler is a better face.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Luke Harper getting talking segments 2 weeks in a row :mark:

What took them so long? Why in the world is Boring Corbin getting talking segments every week?


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Damn, Harper got mic skills. Hopefully he doesn't get buried by Wyatt because he really has it all.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I love how they have a foggy looking area with lightbulbs hanging down for Harper to hang out in :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Man I love Harper on his own. Very natural speaker. He’ll need to change the look a bit but I hope he has a good future as a singles competitor.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Mojo vs Bray is MONEY


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

WHo calls Nikki "fearless"? Who the fuck calls her that? the dumbass commentators just started calling her that.


----------



## bradatar

Mojo and Kalisto cracked me up. Harper winning pretty obvious...


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *DAT THUG LIFE!*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834217583167430656

Also....

I'm sad for Naomi. But I glad for ALL OF THEM THIGHS between Alexa, Becky & Mickie! :evil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834211750945943553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834214471346245632


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

They call you Fearless because it's been splattered on every form of merchandise known to man, Nikki.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Holy shit Nikki is over.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834123674869379072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834185360255094784


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

where are the delete chants?


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So what are the chances this spills backstage and they manage to set up Nikki and Maryse?


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

It needs to be emphasised. Nikki is fucking sexy. God damn. John put a ring on it.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I don't know why but I love Nikki's Theme Music.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki literally only gets a reaction due to the Total Diva fangirls in the crowd.


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



shutupchico said:


> agreed. speaks well, but not the ticket as a heel. eva marie needs to return ASAP


And Eva Marie is?


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Fuck, Harper is actually winning it... no chance for AJ


----------



## scshaastin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki says she was longest reigning Divas champ for a reason.

It was AJ Lee.


----------



## frankthetank91

One Winged Angel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834123674869379072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834185360255094784


Please God make this happen. Just fucking do it even if it opens the show just do it.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

AJ really selling the idea of main eventing WM :lmao


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



3ku1 said:


> You Alexa detractors are hilarous. Eva Marie? :lol. In any case the fact ppl are calling her overrated. Means she's making an impact.


eva actually looks like a heel, and plays the role great. bliss doesn't. yea, bliss is more athletic, and better in ring probably, but that doesn't make her a bigger attraction/draw.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

"I'm more than just a pretty face."

...

"You can look but you can't touch!"
*shakes ass*


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

"I was the longest reigning Divas Champion of all time!"

Yes Nikki we know, you don't need to remind us in EVERY SINGLE interview lol.


----------



## bradatar

Here's the real question: can Crews string together two sentences together tonight? "I'm just ha-ha-happy to be here".


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Phaedra said:


> So what are the chances this spills backstage and they manage to set up Nikki and Maryse?


I mean the second Bryan said it was falls count anywhere it was a 100% lock that was happening.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki's shorts get shorter every week.


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki freaking Bella :clap Make SD great again


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Good promo by Nikki.

ON a different note, why in the world did the camera switch away when Nikki was about to do that ass shake? That's just stupid.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> I don't know why but I love Nikki's Theme Music.


Because it's true. We all look but only Johnny boy can touch :cena5


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Those shorts almost makes Nikki look like she's not wearing anything. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Nikki is so bad at face promos, fuck, every woman in WWE is bad at face promos (maybe with the exception of Becky), kinda weird since, with a few exceptions, they seem to be really nice people on real life


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

BTW loving the fact that Luke Harper seems to be getting more over every week.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

This isn’t me shitting on Nikki, but this “Fearless” slogan is just so random. I never heard her refer to herself as that UNTIL the shirt was already out. Kind of ass backwards when you think about it.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Bring Emma over to SD, if just to bolster this division before they run out of match ups. They sure as fuck aint using her on Raw.


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SovereignVA said:


> "I'm more than just a pretty face."
> 
> ...
> 
> "You can look but you can't touch!"
> *shakes ass*


Well to be fair, it isn't her face.


----------



## frankthetank91

Does every Nikki Bella feud involve her getting jumped in every fkn segment? Surprised she made it down the ramp this week.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JC00 said:


> And Eva Marie is?


yep. plays the role great. tall, evil looking, red, full of herself in a natural way... she's just a much bigger attraction. there is a reason she drew more heat than any diva of all time. if u don't respect crowd reactions like she was able to get, u don't respect sports entertainment.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

A little late, but that Use promo was fantastic.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



bradatar said:


> Here's the real question: can Crews string together two sentences together tonight? "I'm just ha-ha-happy to be here".


Nope.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



One Winged Angel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834123674869379072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834185360255094784


With WWE, I've learned not to get my hopes up over the prospects of matches like this on a WM stage. 

But this rematch would literally be everything. :banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SovereignVA said:


> Yo seriously, eff you guys for liking the Usos now.
> 
> *Anyone who has liked them since 2012 has had to deal with the fact the Usos got so much unnecessary hate from 99% of this website.*


I didn't get shat on for being a fan of them when they were faces, but yeah, it was quite sad seeing how petty people were for turning on them even though they had consistently showed why they deserved to be cornerstones of the tag division.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Wait so we now have a new Womens Champion? Why did Alexa even lose it in the first place if she was winning it later? I really hate title reigns that last like 2 or 3 weeks, there is no point to it other than just giving the title. Same problem was with Cena, why give him the title if he was gonna lose it to Bray 2 weeks later, 16 is now so meaningless.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope Nattie wins this one.


----------



## wkc_23

Nikki has a better spear than Batista :lol


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



shutupchico said:


> eva actually looks like a heel, and plays the role great. bliss doesn't. yea, bliss is more athletic, and better in ring probably, but that doesn't make her a bigger attraction/draw.


:heyman6


----------



## Rave Bunny

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol fucking Mojo, what do they see in this fucking guy? He's flabby, very mediocre in the ring, and is pure cringe.












Loved how the WWE went from Mojo Rawley's horrific promo to Luke Harper's amazing promo. Oh, the irony... kay


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Falls Count Anywhere match

Nikki tells Nattie to get back in the ring :lol


----------



## bradatar

The G.O.A.T said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the real question: can Crews string together two sentences together tonight? "I'm just ha-ha-happy to be here".
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Kalisto and Mojo got a laugh out of me, but Crews may have me piss myself.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JC00 said:


> And Eva Marie is?


The one they finally managed to get over, then she got a wellness violation and now she apparently is finished with them and won't be back. That eva marie. lol. 

good luck to her tbh. but she's just irrelevant in the conversation about what can be done to aid this sd womens division. In my opinion its pretty healthy but it just needs a boost.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Because it's true. We all look but only Johnny boy can touch :cena5


Ziggler already touch that too >>:wink2::wink2:


----------



## bradatar

Have we ever seen women use weapons? This is sweet.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Falls Count Anywhere match
> 
> Nikki tells Nattie to get back in the ring :lol


:trips7


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Wait so we now have a new Womens Champion? *Why did Alexa even lose it in the first place if she was winning it later?* I really hate title reigns that last like 2 or 3 weeks, there is no point to it other than just giving the title. Same problem was with Cena, why give him the title if he was gonna lose it to Bray 2 weeks later, 16 is now so meaningless.


Because they couldn't predict in advance Naomi was going to get injured?

just a theory :justsayin


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Rave Bunny said:


> Loved how the WWE went from Mojo Rawley's horrific promo to Luke Harper's amazing promo. Oh, the irony... kay


......This guy is in WWE and Adam Cole isn't, wow.


----------



## Insomnia

Yaaaaaaaaah! :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Let's Go Nikki!!!

Natalya Sucks!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

they fighting at the random soft carpeted area


----------



## wkc_23

"Good job"... NATAYLA TALKS TOO MUCH


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Crowd are not in to this.


----------



## Phaedra

oops, lol, camera got too close lol.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wwetna1 said:


> They pulling a Method and Red from How High lmfao ... GET EM


They looked like the Rockwilder video.








-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834217583167430656


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

If this is anything like the EC match, we should make a drinking game for how many times Natalya does the “You Can’t See Me” taunt.

And then see if you survive.


----------



## Xenoblade

i litterally just heard nikki say "nattie I am going to throw you over alright"..... it was clear as day


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dang Nikki, at least use some elbow grease with those swings... might as well be throwing soft jabs FFS.

These are the wrong women to sell a hardcore women's match. SNORE!

Asuka vs Charlotte or Jax for the hardcore women's matches please.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mordecay said:


> :ziggler already touch that too >>:wink2::wink2:


Dolph was winning even when he was losing


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol fucking Mojo, what do they see in this fucking guy? He's flabby, very mediocre in the ring, and is pure cringe.


Well they haven't really seen anything in him since Ryder got injured. He's been on here and there tonight he's just a number to get it to 10-man battle royal.


----------



## Phaedra

FUCK that was almost worse than going through the table


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Man that spot looked..... rated R.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Was Nikki countering the Powerbomb or making Nattie eat her pussy ?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Was that a botch?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Lol, looks like Natalya had a mouthful...of Nikki. :yum:


----------



## Mordecay

That looked like real punches


----------



## Trophies

Nattie having a late dinner.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Rave Bunny said:


> Loved how the WWE went from Mojo Rawley's horrific promo to Luke Harper's amazing promo. Oh, the irony... kay


I fucking love this gif so much. :lol When you're listening to music it pairs with anything.


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Well someone is gonna meme/gif that with a Brazzers logo


----------



## redban

Why don't they say, "Alabama Slam! .. shades of the great Hardcore Bob Holly!"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Was Nikki countering the Powerbomb or making Nattie eat her pussy ?


The children don't need to be seeing all dat maaaaaaaaan! LOL.


----------



## SureUmm

That Alabama Slam looked really dangerous. Nattie landed with her head past the table, snapping her head back.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wkc_23 said:


> "Good job"... NATAYLA TALKS TOO MUCH


could hear bella calling a spot earlier in the match too... kinda funny how unauthorotative she was about it. "i'm gonna throw u over the barrier, is that ok?"


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Was Nikki countering the Powerbomb or making Nattie eat her pussy ?


That was exactly what I was thinking, it took way too long to set up/countering, and Nikki seemed to like it :book

I bet you want to powerbomb Carmella >>>


----------



## Lewdog1976

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



shutupchico said:


> could hear bella calling a spot earlier in the match too... kinda funny how unauthorotative she was about it. "i'm gonna throw u over the barrier, is that ok?"


Yep, that was a bad move by the sound guy... or they are calling their shots way too loudly.


----------



## scshaastin

Nikkis butt crack out 2x in less than 3 mins.


----------



## Mango13

"Falls Count Anywhere" 90% of match takes place in the ring


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JC00 said:


> :heyman6


it's easier to use smiley's than to formulate thoughts i guess?


----------



## Lewdog1976

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



scshaastin said:


> Nikkis butt crack out 2x in less than 3 mins.


Not as bad as her near nip slip last week.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

naomi after tonight

FEEL THE LOW!


----------



## Mox Girl

I hate that hairstyle Nattie wears with the bun on top of her head, it looks so silly :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BECKYLOSESAGAINLOL!!!* :LOL

@Tommy-V *The title is back around Alexa's waist where it belongs :drose*


----------



## Phaedra

HAHAHAHAHA yes!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Maryse.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Maryse gets involved now I guess...


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Maryse just got knocked down, there's your set-up for the mixed tag match...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mordecay said:


> That was exactly what I was thinking, it took way too long to set up/countering, and Nikki seemed to like it :book
> 
> I bet you want to powerbomb Carmella >>>


You d*mn f*cking right, we know you tryna powerbomb Baeton tho :shaq2


----------



## Lewdog1976

There you go... the second stage of the new feud for Wrestlemania with Maryse and the Miz against Cena and Nikki.


----------



## Pongo

this is the lamest way to set up a feud i ever saw


----------



## bradatar

Maryse time


----------



## Mordecay

So the seeds are planted again...


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



shutupchico said:


> it's easier to use smiley's than to formulate thoughts i guess?


Your statement didn't merit me formulating thoughts


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Forshadowing…….

Ok seriously. Kicking out of going through a mirror. Really?


----------



## the_hound




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

No blood after going through a mirror just breaks all immersion.


----------



## shutupchico

damn, the way she ate that (worked)glass looked pretty sick.


----------



## Insomnia

Maryse. :mj2


----------



## Trophies

Maryse again :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside

Decent match. Not the best but theyre getting pretty stiff. 

Lmaooooo Maryse again ! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

So this is when Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki starts, I guess?


----------



## I am the Storm

And there is your WM feud, peeps. Miz/wife vs Cena/GF.


----------



## Mra22

So that's how Maryse will get involved and beat up Nikki to lead to the mixed tag match


----------



## AngryConsumer

I do like the influence of a backstage brawl. Where has this been all these years?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DONT FORGET GUYS SUBMISSIONS HURT MORE ON THE OUTSIDE OF THE RING !


----------



## God Movement

Maryse and Miz vs Nikki and Cena at Mania

Confirmed


----------



## Headliner

And there's the start of Cena & Nikki vs Miz & Maryse.


----------



## Prayer Police

Welp, there it is.


----------



## Mox Girl

The way this is going, I think I'm gonna have to cheer for Miz & Maryse at Mania :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Miz & Maryse vs Cena & Nikki at WM confirmed.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Lol. I love how she was twirling that pipe like freaking ninja.


----------



## wwe9391

And theres the set up to the mix tag. SMH


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

If this doesn't confirm Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Bella at Mania, nothing will.


----------



## bradatar

Hahahahahhhhha this is legit funny


----------



## Master Bate

And now Natayla goes back to doing nothing.


----------



## Trophies

A fucking pipe. Jesus.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So glad Nattie won. 

Nattie vs Becky vs Bliss at WM for the title please.


----------



## Lothario

I'm having trouble with my neck and I'm experiencing tingling sensations in my arm. Let me take a bump on the ramp!


:lol BRILLIANT fucking idea.


They're actually going w/ a mixed tag at WM with Miz & Cena, too. :maury What a God damn joke.


----------



## Mra22

Way too predictable, poor John being stuck in a mixed tag match


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

There you go Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki is set up


----------



## Natecore

So they're actually going through with the worst WM card ever. fpalm


----------



## misterxbrightside

Saying the crowd isn't into this match, though...no need to shit on the women that much. Cmon, now. They're clearly into it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Y'all see Maryse swing that sh*t like some nunchucks :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Nikki. Poor Maryse. Why can't they be friends?


----------



## SureUmm

Pretty surprised how much I liked that match. That was a blast!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Nattie actually won. :mase

Wonder where Titty Bella goes from here?


----------



## Ratedr4life

Shit, I can't believe after not having Cena for WM32, they're wasting him at WM33.


----------



## frankthetank91

Give us AJ/Nakamura and I won't give a shit about wasting Cena in this mixed rag tbh.


----------



## Mordecay

The fact that Maryse was better in 30 seconds that both of them in the entire match tells you how bad this match was


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

falls count anywhere allways delivers! better than sasha vs charlotte imo


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Oh jeez this WM setup. FFS



TD Stinger said:


> Lol. I love how she was twirling that pipe like freaking ninja.


Like Shane O' Mac with a kendo stick.


----------



## redban

Meltzer comes through again!

They're really doing the mixed tag match


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Well I feel good to know that if I ever decide to smash my head through a mirror, I won't need any bandages since I won't bleed. pfft :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Man Nattie is dumb thicccc, the things I'd do to that chick


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mra22 said:


> Way too predictable, poor John being stuck in a mixed tag match


It's only predictable because we're online and reading Meltzer shit. Nothing predictable at all about the match if it wasn't for that, especially since they've kept Nikki and John separate on TV.


----------



## bradatar

The ending to that was so satisfying.


----------



## Headliner

I just don't see how you put* John Cena* in the 5th or 6th match from the top at Wrestlemania.


----------



## misterxbrightside

Maryse with the pipe, though. Hilarious.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Maryse has had enough of getting hit while she was minding her own business lol.


----------



## Irrelevant

I'm glad Nattie won. She's so hilariously bad as a heel.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Ambrose Girl said:


> The way this is going, I think I'm gonna have to cheer for Miz & Maryse at Mania :lmao


Wait, you weren't? :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## I am the Storm

The battle royal up next!

Let's go AJ!


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wwe9391 said:


> And theres the set up to the mix tag. SMH


it doesn't even deserve to be called set up. The lazyness behind the way they are going for this is legendary.

It seems they are going out of the way to make it feel like a throw away random match. I mean, it is, but c'mon.


----------



## Lok

Miz is like, "C'mon you crazy b!tch get off her, you attack Nikki and Cena buries me again!"


----------



## Mra22

Looks like that ex WWE writer called this match


----------



## DammitChrist

Maryse will likely return to wrestle again :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Y'all see Maryse swing that sh*t like some nunchucks :lmao


bad ass, i would have tried to set up an ecw chant if i was there lol. 

i don't care if its the mixed tag at WM, if Maryse is going to compete again it'll be good. she's a great heel for a babyface to struggle against.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Rave Bunny said:


> Loved how the WWE went from Mojo Rawley's horrific promo to Luke Harper's amazing promo. Oh, the irony... kay





Ziggler Crüe said:


> I fucking love this gif so much. :lol When you're listening to music it pairs with anything.


Looks like some Party Boy shit.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mra22 said:


> Way too predictable, poor John being stuck in a mixed tag match


Nah think about it , its will be a wrestlemania moment , after the match










^^ That not a spoilers just my prediction


----------



## AngryConsumer

Maryse is one bad b!tch! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mordecay said:


> Wait, you weren't? :grin2::grin2::grin2:


I didn't have any interest in the match at all, but after seeing Maryse use that pipe, I think I'll have to be on her and Miz's side :lol Plus I really dislike Nikki lol.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



redban said:


> Meltzer comes through again!
> 
> They're really doing the mixed tag match


Actually a former WWE writer called this first I believe


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I know I'm late but, WWE acting like they'd get invited to New York Fashion Week :lmao


----------



## the_hound




----------



## bradatar

So AJ on talking smack means no shot he wins, Nikki getting the pipe game means no Jawn, so yeah Mojo is totally main eventing. I haven't laughed this much during a SDL in a while..just lemme hear Apollo talk and there's the icing.


----------



## Mordecay

Time for my boy :harper to shine :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Only other reasonable option is AJ, the rest don't work


----------



## Danjo1986

Shouldn't Maryse be mad at Nattie for throwing Bella into her!?


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SpeedStick said:


> Nah think about it , its will be a wrestlemania moment , after the match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That not a spoilers just my prediction


YOU READ MY DAMN MIND! lol, i was thinking that cause they'll be able to get a total divas storyline out of it too lol.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SpeedStick said:


> Nah think about it , its will be a wrestlemania moment , after the match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That not a spoilers just my prediction


It will probably happen, Nikki is supposed to retire after Mania


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SovereignVA said:


> Yo seriously, eff you guys for liking the Usos now.
> 
> Anyone who has liked them since 2012 has had to deal with the fact the Usos got so much unnecessary hate from 99% of this website.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36550946-post63.html

Not all of us are bandwagoners, breh. :draper2


----------



## Tommy-V

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Legit BOSS said:


> *BECKYLOSESAGAINLOL!!!* :LOL
> 
> @Tommy-V *The title is back around Alexa's waist where it belongs :drose*


We're going to see her walk into WM as champ after all :fuckyeah


----------



## Mox Girl

Corbin, please shave that terrible moustache off.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



the_hound said:


>


Wow.

How the fuck did they think THAT spot was a good idea? :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

Corbin's stache is lame


----------



## Ledg

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SpeedStick said:


> Nah think about it , its will be a wrestlemania moment , after the match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ That not a spoilers just my prediction


I'm actually thinking the same with the constant repeating in the past few months that Cena will never propose to Nikki, that is what they're doing after the match.


----------



## Phaedra

Surely this is Harper's game eh?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Apollo Snooze :bored


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Corbin is the cringiest douchebag ever.


----------



## Mra22

This Smackdown has been boring.


----------



## Pongo

Are they trying to outcringe each other with these promos?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Apollo Snooze :bored


WE'RE SMILING!


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> Time for my boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only other reasonable option is AJ, the rest don't work


AJ being on talking smack pretty much confirms he's not winning. Your boy Harper is winning. 

Side note: Apollo didn't have the worst promo.


----------



## the_hound

JBL's FACE


----------



## DoubtGin

Those backstage promos to hype up the main event are quite bad, to be honest. They look like ppl did not really put too much thought into them.


----------



## -XERO-

*DAT LEAD PIPE.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834225918675521536


----------



## Xenoblade

wait excuse me, haven't been watching smackdown.. 

Orton is giving up his wrestlemania title opportunity because bray wyatt is his master? Sorry that is fucking stupid.. Horrible. Not one ounce of believablity to the story at all..

Those type of storylines just don't work for me anymore.. I like personal belivable feuds like D bry vs authority and Owens vs Jericho..


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Let's see if Cena eliminates Miz tonight.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

We all know Harper is winning unfortunately


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Tommy-V said:


> We're going to see her walk into WM as champ after all :fuckyeah


*PRAISE BE SMACKDOWN'S SHITTY BOOKING :yay! Thanks to their illogical rushing of the title onto Naomi, Alexa is its first 2x champ going into Mania :curry!!! :woo :woo :woo *


----------



## Victor Chaos

My goodness why do they keep giving these horrible talkers like Boring Corbin and Apollo Crew talking segments. Especially Boring Corbin who sounds like a retarded child.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Cena's music hits, that's followed by the camera flying over the crowd.

10+ years of this now. FUCKING GARBAGE


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Headliner said:


> I just don't see how you put* John Cena* in the 5th or 6th match from the top at Wrestlemania.


Very similar to Hogan/Beefcake vs. Money Inc. 

Let's hope he doesn't run in and win the title in an impromptu main event.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I like how Nikki just got beat with a pipe and Cena's just like "Gotta win this battle royal!"


----------



## bradatar

DanTheMan_89 said:


> Let's see if Cena eliminates Miz tonight.


I mean duh. Ambrose and Corbin will kill each other. Apollo and Dolph kill each other. Harper does the damage with the scraps.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

My boy Rollins showing up next week!


----------



## Lewdog1976

I want it to be Luke Harper... time to put a new guy into the spot light.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Xenoblade said:


> wait excuse me, haven't been watching smackdown..
> 
> Orton is giving up his wrestlemania title opportunity because bray wyatt is his master? Sorry that is fucking stupid.. Horrible. Not one ounce of believablity to the story at all..
> 
> Those type of storylines just don't work for me anymore.. I like personal belivable feuds like D bry vs authority and Owens vs Jericho..


it's only stupid because orton doesn't know how to act.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpikeDudley

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena's music hits, that's followed by the camera flying over the crowd.
> 
> 10+ years of this now. FUCKING GARBAGE


You mad that's he's over???


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This Smackdown has been really Wrestling focused and I like that. Very Fast-Paced.


----------



## Mox Girl

I just got excited being reminded of Seth being on Raw next week :lol


----------



## Lothario

Cena/Undertaker. Cena/AJ. Cena/Ambrose.


Miz/Shane McMahon.


Those options and they decide on utilizing two of the best guys going currently in a mixed tag so that John can propose marriage to Nikki Bella following the AA and 1-2-3.












It's definitely time for a hiatus.


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Legit BOSS said:


> *PRAISE BE SMACKDOWN'S SHITTY BOOKING :curry! Thanks to their illogical rushing of the title onto Naomi, Alexa is its first 2x champ going into Mania!!! :woo :woo :woo *


Except according to WWE's ever-changing rules, she's got to defend that title at least once prior to WM33.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

this old granny again in the front row. are they wwe workers or just rich?


----------



## Master Bate

Hope Luke Harper actually main events.

People have been complaining about indy midgets and wanted something different..


Welp Harper ain't no midget lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



DoubtGin said:


> Those backstage promos to hype up the main event are quite bad, to be honest. They look like ppl did not really put too much thought into them.


They're bad because most of the promos are done by horrible talkers. The only good ones were The Miz and Harper and that's it. The only 2 of that good that can talk. I don't get the WWE's obsession of expose their horrible talkers.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Why do they use John Cena's voice in the Pistachio commercials when it should be Owens voicing over the elephant?


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Hope Luke Harper actually main events.
> 
> People have been complaining about indy midgets and wanted something different..
> 
> 
> Welp Harper ain't no midget lol


I don't want Harper he doesn't interest me


----------



## bradatar

Kalisto got this in da bag


----------



## Mox Girl

Whoever didn't get an entrance, we know they're not winning :lol


----------



## Xenoblade

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



shutupchico said:


> it's only stupid because orton doesn't know how to act.


I havent been following it.. Is he supposed to be possessed, or is he faking to catch bray off guard?.

Either way it is dumb to me.. They are litterally crowning a number 1 contender tonight for the belt so it seems like he has given it up and there is no reason for shane or dbry to put him back in the match even if he changes his mind or was faking...


----------



## Nicky Midss

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

lol wait

crews and kalisto are in this battle royal where the winner goes to mania main event? :maury


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolph got the jobber entrance :cry


----------



## wkc_23

John Cena with dat jobber entrance :lol


----------



## the_hound




----------



## bradatar

Hahahaha the 3 scrubs get no intro


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



ItsaNewDay said:


> Hope Luke Harper actually main events.
> 
> People have been complaining about indy midgets and wanted something different..
> 
> 
> Welp Harper ain't no midget lol


Well Luke Harper at least has talent unlike the overhyped overrated Boring Corbin.


----------



## shutupchico

what's that thing corbin constantly does with his lip? like he's nervous or something


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dolph got the jobber entrance :cry


I can roll with that, for a moment i thought they eliminated him during the commercial


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose coming out last :bjpenn


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## AngryConsumer

GOAT incoming. :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dolph got the jobber entrance :cry


Just like he should because he sucks


----------



## Nicky Midss

aj goat


----------



## Lewdog1976

Hmmm the Miz is dressed like a Samurai. Is that coincidence given how Maryse handled that pipe? Damn that sounds so naughty...


----------



## bradatar

Miz out here like, "I didn't just come out and stop my wife from killing someone".


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Nicky Midss said:


> lol wait
> 
> crews and kalisto are in this battle royal where the winner goes to mania main event? :maury


Imagine the crowd reaction for Kalisto winning. Poor guy would be trying to get his Lucha Lucha chants going while getting booed and pelted with beers.


----------



## wwe9391

The face that runs the place is here!


----------



## 3ku1

That Nikki Natayla match was pretty damn good tbh. Better match then any of the Raws woman's matches tbh.

Styles or Harper is winning this.


----------



## I am the Storm

The former champ that still runs the camp!

They don't want none!

:mark1:mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I wonder how Randy works in WM, cause ATM it looks fucking stupid that they wasted a Rumble W on him


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Pongo said:


> I can roll with that, for a moment i thought they eliminated him during the commercial


Great f*cking point :lol


----------



## Ledg

The love for AJ. :mark:


----------



## Lok

They don't want none!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Because it's true. We all look but only Johnny boy can touch :cena5


....And we keep dreaming on the stars above.


----------



## Skyraider666

Nice way to respect the belt there Dean


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Dean running in and immediately going after Corbin like "let's get this shit started" :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Ambrose with the pop of the night.


----------



## Master Bate

AJ and Cena only one fans care about lol


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Orton vs Wyatt vs Harper for Mania?


----------



## I am the Storm

The love for the P1.:banderas


----------



## bradatar

I want to see Mojo eliminate Cena


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Kalisto goes first then either Dolph or Apollo.


----------



## LucasXXII

Cena and Styles still getting dueling chants! Would rather they fight again at WM33 instead of what they're getting right now.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM

Lol Bullet Club sign. How long before that gets taken away?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Crowd is hot


----------



## Nicky Midss

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

ambrose has gotten good pops as of late. :bjpenn


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So Crews wants Ziggler so bad, that he's been fighting everyone in the match but Ziggler...

...:hmm: sounds about right.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



ItsaNewDay said:


> AJ and Cena only one fans care about lol


Nah, AJ is the most over with the smarks. Cena is the most over with Women & Children. Thus the crowd being split for them.

They popped for Ambrose.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Hysteria said:


> So Crews wants Ziggler so bad, that he's been fighting everyone in the match but Ziggler...
> 
> ...:hmm: sounds about right.


Sounds like something Crews would do


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I completely forgot Mojo was in the match.


----------



## Pongo

ZIggler is trying to give me an heart attack

i mean i know he's not winning, but not first goddamANOTHER COMMERCIAL?


----------



## Lothario

Was that supposed to be a flabby and sick spot by John? Old mans back just gave out. Legs just buckled. :lmao


----------



## dclikewah

It would be awesome if they come back from commercial and Crews/Kalisto are gone. Jobber eliminations


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Whoever didn't get an entrance, we know they're not winning :lol


Kaitlyn says hello.


----------



## Natecore

This shitty battle royale is eating up the last 40 minutes of SDL!?!?!?

Awful.


----------



## bradatar

dclikewah said:


> It would be awesome if they come back from commercial and Crews/Kalisto are gone. Jobber eliminations


I just predicted this to my girlfriend. Have all 3 of the jobbers gone.


----------



## 3ku1

Natecore said:


> This shitty battle royale is eating up the last 40 minutes of SDL!?!?!?
> 
> Awful.


Hardly shitty. It's only been 5 minutes into the match lol.


----------



## Ace

Hate Battle Royales, I wish they had a tournament similar to the G1 to determine who main events WM.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I mean, if they weren’t just going to use the whole roster, then you could have gotten by on like 6 Pac Challenge or something, lol. Either that or a gauntlet match maybe.

No need for a Battle Royal when you know guys like Rawley, Kalisto, Apollo aren't going to win.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Hysteria said:


> So Crews wants Ziggler so bad, that he's been fighting everyone in the match but Ziggler...
> 
> ...:hmm: sounds about right.


It's a learning process, it took a while but he gets it now. You don't want to get your shit bashed with a chair, you leave ziggy alone:ziggler2


----------



## LucasXXII

There should be as little commercials as possible in an elimination match...


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

SovereignVA said:


> Bliss hasn't done anything to deserve the title over Naomi other then being the SDLive equivalent of HHH's chosen one.


Or being the best women's heel next to Charlotte , and has the nicest ass on the planet.


----------



## Nicky Midss

mojo :ha


----------



## DirectorsCut

Thank you Corbin.


----------



## Prayer Police

Pray for Mojo


----------



## Headliner

Dat Botch.:lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



3ku1 said:


> Hardly shitty. It's only been 5 minutes into the match lol.


 All Battle Royales and Rumbles are shit until the end.


----------



## bradatar

MOJO DIDNT WIN? HUGE SWERVE


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Wtf :lol


----------



## God Movement

Ambrose...


----------



## SpikeDudley

Why not an elimination style match with six guys who can conceivably win?

John Cena
AJ Styles
Luke Harper
Dean ambrose
The Miz
Baron Corbin


----------



## Trophies

Mojo gone...finally.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I'm way behind where the live feed is because I came home late, but I want to say that WWE's no blood policy really lessens the impact of having someone's face pushed through a mirror.


----------



## wkc_23

Good cover for Dean, JBL. "He tried to block it" :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

BOTCH


----------



## Mango13

LOL peace Ziggler


----------



## Ace Maino

Hey guys, I'm new here


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

F*ck Apollo Snooze.


----------



## Master Bate

Was that a kalisto botch or an apollo botch lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SpikeDudley said:


> Why not an elimination style match with six guys who can conceivably win?
> 
> John Cena
> AJ Styles
> Luke Harper
> Dean ambrose
> The Miz
> Baron Corbin


 I guess they don't want AJ or Cena eating too many pins?


----------



## Nicky Midss

geek ziggler eliminated before bigger geek crews :maury


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Ziggler with that weak ass chair shot to Kalisto. :lol


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

well :hogan fuck


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Ok, now we can get down to the real contenders here.


----------



## DoubtGin

holy shit Apollo, why would you do that during a Battle Royale :lmao


----------



## Lewdog1976

Botchmania!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What the f*ck, AJ punch the man :lol

Both of my guys out here botching


----------



## LucasXXII

Good sequence to enhance the Ziggler/Crews/Kalisto feud. A lot of intensity.


----------



## Mordecay

All the jobbers have been eliminated


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Damn sweet spot that.

This is awesome fpalm


----------



## Trophies

ok time to get down business here.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Most of the geeks are gone. If Corbin gets eliminated they will all be gone.


----------



## Ace Maino

Harper definitively going to win this match.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So we've trimmed the fat. Nice. :bjpenn


----------



## 3ku1

Harper and Styles win here. Cena and Miz are in a mix tags match with Nikki and Maryse at mania


----------



## Lothario

Dean pulling an HBK and over selling :maury


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mizbryan!!!!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Miz is like Kirby. He literally got half his moveset from DB and is making it work for him.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Miz with the yes chant. I'm dying. :lol


----------



## SpikeDudley

One Winged Angel said:


> I guess they don't want AJ or Cena eating too many pins?


I get it but I mean who is Luke harpers biggest pin ever on tv? Like I legit think it might be one of the Usos or maybe Ryback?

Give him a pinfall on Cena or styles and he gets some legitimacy


----------



## Nicky Midss

see ya miz


----------



## shutupchico

stupid... i'm pretty sure the objective isn't to have the whole crowd chanting yes along with miz


----------



## Lewdog1976

Cena eliminates The Miz, HUGE surprise there.


----------



## Mox Girl

When Miz clotheslined Dean I legit thought he was gonna fall out of the ring cos of how hard he sold it :lol


----------



## bradatar

Fuck you Cena


----------



## Skyraider666

Yes chant is over, not Bryan


----------



## Victor Chaos

Gotta admit, those Miz kicks look faster than usual.


----------



## I am the Storm

This dumb fuckin' crowd. Miz is a heel and mocking your hero.


----------



## Natecore

Fuck this Miz shit. I'm done.


----------



## DoubtGin

This match has been fun, tbh. Last few minutes should be great.


----------



## Ace

Cena eliminates Miz again.

I bet he screws him after the break.


----------



## SureUmm

Damn this Battle Royal on fire. The whole show has been. I've been skipping Smackdown too much lately.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I just got excited being reminded of Seth being on Raw next week :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Don't know what was worse, Miz kicks or Cena's selling


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



3ku1 said:


> Harper and Styles win here. Cena and Miz are in a mix tags match with Nikki and Maryse at mania


Harper and AJ's feet touch at the same time? 

I don't like AJ in the Wyatt mix, but it would be different and if creative could come up with a great story line it can work. Anything could work with a great story.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Gotta admit, those Miz kicks look faster than usual.


Better late than never. :lol


----------



## Master Bate

It's pretty nuts last time Miz was on fire he was rewarded with a match at Cena at Mania, though it was shit.

Now the same here...

Though I see no way Miz and Maryse win at Mania lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Ambrose Girl said:


> When Miz clotheslined Dean I legit thought he was gonna fall out of the ring cos of how hard he sold it :lol


He's overselling. Slightly reminiscent of Michaels at SS vs Hoegan. Dude clearly has zero fucks to give.

Can't blame 'em.


----------



## SureUmm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What the f*ck, AJ punch the man :lol
> 
> Both of my guys out here botching


I think they're like "fuck it man the crowd is going apeshit let's not bother actually hitting each other." Fair play imo.


----------



## bradatar

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> 3ku1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harper and Styles win here. Cena and Miz are in a mix tags match with Nikki and Maryse at mania
> 
> 
> 
> Harper and AJ's feet touch at the same time?
> 
> I don't like AJ in the Wyatt mix, but it would be different and if creative could come up with a great story line it can work. Anything could work with a great story.
Click to expand...

AJ face turn finally? Still think Harper is a lock though.


----------



## Ace Maino

Bryan will cost Miz and Maryse their match at WrestleMania. Then the Bellas with Cena and Bryan will celebrate


----------



## Ace

We're down to 10 superstars?

Did I hear that right?..


----------



## Mango13

How many times are they going to use this double German suplex spot?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Cena taking Styles and Ambrose to Suplex City.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

So, it's pretty much a given now that any match with Cena, AJ, and Ambrose will feature a Triple German now, lol.


----------



## 3ku1

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Harper and AJ's feet touch at the same time?
> 
> I don't like AJ in the Wyatt mix, but it would be different and if creative could come up with a great story line it can work. Anything could work with a great story.


Be better then just Orton V Wyatt. Yes.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corbin gets so hype when he hits his finish.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Get out of here Boring One.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Corbin/Ambrose is a classic waiting to happen!


----------



## Mainboy

Cena/Nikki v Miz/Maryse :ha


----------



## 3ku1

Ambrose Corbin mania confirmed


----------



## Prayer Police

Now, this is how you move along multiple storylines during a battle royal and not have nonsensical eliminations like this year's Rumble.
This is actually better than this year's Rumble.

Ambrose wasn't eliminated yet.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

L-M-F-A-O


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:lmao Corbin gone. Dean smirking. WM confirmed.


----------



## wkc_23

Harper or AJ. It's a win/win for me.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Miz doing you can't see me will make a nice gif.


----------



## bradatar

MIZ!!!!!


----------



## Lewdog1976

How can an eliminated guy eliminate someone???


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

You can't see The Miz.


----------



## Nicky Midss

theres the miz/cena connection.


----------



## Lothario

Dumb rule that has never made sense. Someone who has been eliminated should have zero effect on the outcome. He's *ELIMINATED*. Fucking ludicrous.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Oh shiet, Miz you dick lol! Awesome heel work!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Swerve us and have Ambrose win :fingerscrossed


----------



## Master Bate

Back in the 2011 Rumble Miz did the exact same thing to jump start their feud. Brilliant.


----------



## 3ku1

Hopefully both win. Wyatt, Styles, Harper main event mania.


----------



## wwe9391

Its gonna be Harper.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

THANK YOU MIZ!!!!!!!!!!

And Cena being a bitch afterwards.:lol


----------



## Mordecay

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Trophies

I like that these eliminations mean something...well except for the jobbers. :lol


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Lothario said:


> Dumb rule that has never made sense. Someone who has been eliminated should have zero effect on the outcome. He's *ELIMINATED*. Fucking ludicrous.


Stone Cold rule.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

*Nikki gets beat*
Cena: *does nothing*
*Mania main event gets taken away*
Cena: *gets pissed undoubtedly*


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean getting eliminated got booed. Nice.


----------



## Taroostyles

Ambrose went out like such a geek


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

I’d hate being one of these guys right now. One slip, and you fuck the whole match up.


----------



## Nicky Midss

ambrose is over. good for him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crowd booing Ambrose getting eliminated :nice


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Table spot coming?! Nm....


----------



## Mra22

Ugh...stupid Harper win incoming


----------



## DoubtGin

I swear Ambrose always gets the worst eliminations :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Shit elimination of Ambrose.


----------



## Lothario




----------



## DanTheMan_89

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



XDarkholmeX said:


> *Nikki gets beat*
> Cena: *does nothing*
> *Mania main event gets taken away*
> Cena: *gets pissed undoubtedly*


"Hey you've got beef with her, I've got beef with him. Let's join our two rivalries together at Mania!"


----------



## Skyraider666

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Lothario said:


> Dumb rule that has never made sense. Someone who has been eliminated should have zero effect on the outcome. He's *ELIMINATED*. Fucking ludicrous.


He's eliminated so he can't WIN the match. Still the match is no DQ so interferences are legal.


----------



## 3ku1

Better then the Rumble tbh. Was Orton winning the rumble pointless though? Unless he's added.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Harper has come LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way y'all!


----------



## Ratedr4life

I don't think anyone in that arena wants Harper to win.


----------



## shutupchico

so harper will win and orton will keep the match, or some shit


----------



## Mainboy

AJ in the title match :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Close ending


----------



## Lewdog1976

Styles hit first!


----------



## DoubtGin

Did something happen to the crowd or why are they so quiet?


----------



## DirectorsCut

Brother Harper wins. Nice


----------



## FaceTime Heel

YEAH YEAHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DanTheMan_89

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Clearly Harper. Don't pull the controversy shit, WWE. It was a botch.


----------



## wkc_23

Fatal 4 way?


----------



## wwe9391

AJs feet touch first so obvious.


----------



## Nicky Midss

harper eliminating cena would get him over. eliminating aj who everyone loves will get him heat despite being a baby face. 

the E is trash


----------



## Xenoblade

wtf ajs feet obviously hit first.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ feet hit a smooth second before Luke's did.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Fatal-fourway? Wyatt vs Orton vs Harper vs Styles?


----------



## Mra22

That dusty finish


----------



## Marcos 25063

AJ in the ME of WM ???!!!!! 


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Oh, who are they fooling? Styles hit first.


----------



## Lothario

LOL at the fellow Ambrose fans having to take solace in Dean's pops and his elimination being booed.












Shit is stressful, man.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

:bullshit AJ obviously hit first.

At least Daniel didn't tear his quads getting in the ring.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I. Hate. This. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## DoubtGin

I guess they dont show replays because it's so obvious AJ hit the ground first :lol


----------



## shutupchico

they need to call an audible, and give the match to harper on the spot. that shit was SO obvious aj touched first.


----------



## MEMS

Ha look at a replay.


----------



## The One Man Gang

Hit at the same time :ha

Styles clearly hit first.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wkc_23 said:


> Fatal 4 way?


That would be the right decision.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

AJ clearly hit first that's why they aren't going to replay. That's quite foolish. Idk what WWE's infatuation with controversial finishes is but it's getting annoying now.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Careful Bryan. Don’t tear your quads on the way down.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So WWE doesn't have replay all of a sudden ?


----------



## dclikewah

Was anyone else worried about DB tearing his quads right there?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Shane to tell that AJ lost so they begin their feud.


----------



## Xenoblade

oh my god soo bad.. sooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad. sooooooooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



The G.O.A.T said:


> That would be the right decision.


Definitely beats Shane


----------



## Mox Girl

What a cop-out :lmao


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Ratedr4life said:


> Fatal-fourway? Wyatt vs Orton vs Harper vs Styles?


----------



## wwe9391

AJs hit first Jesus Christ


----------



## Nicky Midss

lmao they couldnt pull that off the way bret and luger did.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A lot of "Luke" chants... Harper getting really over. Even against AJ Styles.


----------



## Taroostyles

That was the worst thing I've ever seen


----------



## Headliner

WWE acting like they don't got replay get the fuck out of here.:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Huh. That match had half a dozen botches including the fucking finish. 

:fuck


----------



## Lothario

Clearly AJ hit first. The finish was botched which is why you idiots refuse to show it. What a cluster fuck. They had multiple ready made title feuds and are going with this garbage.


----------



## wkc_23

God, I love AJ Styles sells... Also, Harper vs Styles next week :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Man, we've been ready for this Harper push for a long time. This is nice!


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Damn Luke! Why haven't they hit his music yet


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Love how they don't show any other replay video footage either.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So WWE doesn't have replay all of a sudden ?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

Weak as fuck, WWE.


----------



## shutupchico

pains me to say this, but smackdown may have just jumped the shark. i thought if a call is obvious, the refs are supposed to call it like they see it?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

They booked that ending horribly


----------



## bradatar

Harper going over Aj next week lmao


----------



## Mango13

Next week FFS? Just make it a triple threat..


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



DirectorsCut said:


> Miz doing you can't see me will make a nice gif.


----------



## Master Bate

The crowd isn't booing they are chanting Luke it seems lol.


----------



## Trophies

Even MLB got video replay now.


----------



## Mra22

So...this match was for nothing, lol what a waste of time :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"LUKE! LUKE! LUKE!" chants! :harper
@Dan Rodmon : See what I was talking about with Luke looking like a serious threat after taking Randy to the limit at Elimination Chamber? He's gonna be fine, brah. :sk


----------



## Ace

That was a horrible end to the show.

Pretty sure AJ landed first too.


----------



## DirectorsCut

If they were trying to make it look like they landed at the same time they sure did a bad job executing.


----------



## Phaedra

Hey Randy, caught you looking at the title bro lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

That ending was a complete mess :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

AND CHRISLEY! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bojack

Harper is so over. 

:trips5


----------



## Mordecay

My boy Luke getting over roud:rusevyes

Harper vs AJ next week :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TripleG

Yeah...AJ hit first by a country mile. 

No replay, lol.


----------



## TD_DDT

Bad episode right here. Surprising, SDL is usually on point.


----------



## I am the Storm

Cop out endings are the worst. An awful way to end a show, IMO.

:bunk


----------



## Mra22

Well, that was a waste of time


----------



## 3ku1

I enjoyed the ending tbh. Booked very well. Setting up Miz and Cena. Look at the big picture. It's most likely setting up Wyatt, Orton, Harper, and Styles at mania. So what was wrong with the ending. Controversy gets ppl talking.


----------



## Ace

This is why you don't fucking do Battle Royales.

They're horrible 99% of the time.


----------



## razzathereaver

Fucking hate non-finishes like that. WM's, what, 4 of 5 weeks away? Stop wasting everyone's time with this bullshit and start building the main event feud for the belt already.


----------



## drougfree

hopefully we get fatal 4 way at wm


----------



## Headliner

They are directly insulting the fans intelligence with this bullshit. Everyone knows AJ touched first and people in the audience directly seen it. 

Unacceptable.


----------



## the_hound

aj feet hit first, i wonder if it will kick off on talking smack between shane and aj mmmm


----------



## GREEK FREAK

so is shane gonna have the official decision and declare harper as the winner and that sets up shane vs styles?


----------



## frankthetank91

Incoming footage review next week and Shane Mcmahon announcing Luke won with AJ claiming Shane screwed him again setting up their match ugh.

They didn't announce Harper vs Styles next week they just announced we will have a winner.


----------



## Nicky Midss

not only was it a botch, it was an awful botch. no ones really at afult because thats hard to to accomplish. 

WWE sucks.


----------



## Black

Boy that was terrible. The ending, the battle royal itself, all of it was so fucking awful.


----------



## Pongo

meh, they should've let harper win here. AJ has absolutely no business in the title match right now, but taking a loss to harper next week is not really a good look for him. I get that they need to fill time and wrestlemania is still far away but shoehorning AJ into this storyline is not the way to go.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



3ku1 said:


> I enjoyed the ending tbh. Booked very well. Setting up Miz and Cena. Look at the big picture. It's most likely setting up Wyatt, Orton, Harper, and Styles at mania. So what was wrong with the ending. Controversy gets ppl talking.


 AJ landed first by a country mile and they didn't go to the video lol.


----------



## Cooper09

That was fucking awful. Harper's feet hit the floor about ten minutes after AJ's. They could at least come up with a plan for a botch.


----------



## PHX

I get people shitting on the fact that they fucked up the finish but besides I thought y'all would at least be glad we're getting a fresh one on one match up that should be pretty damn good between Harper and AJ.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Nicky Midss said:


> lmao they couldnt pull that off the way bret and luger did.


----------



## wwe9391

Raw was so much better this week its not even close. 


And no this doesn't mean AJ is main eventing. This screwy finish is to further AJs story with the GMs


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



drougfree said:


> hopefully we get fatal 4 way at wm


Christ, no.


----------



## Ace

Seriously, I don't get the whole point of dragging this shit out for Orton-Bray.

Just go ahead with Orton-Bray instead of dragging others into it.

Back them to deliver.


----------



## Buhalovski

Not happy with the AJ situtation but overall thats how the shows should work. You have to be INVESTED to the product waiting every next week.


----------



## SureUmm

I wish the double elimination was executed better, because that was a really tense exchange between Harper and Styles that gave the fans the opportunity to get behind Harper.


----------



## SpikeDudley

AJ landed first by a mile but it was supposed to be closer

Be mad at Styles for botching not at the WWE for not using instant replay 

They already had this planned for Harper vs Styles next week and they weren't going to change their plans because on of the guys, who's supposed to be the best in the world, fucked up


----------



## Ace

Who the fuck came up with that spot? How the hell are the supposed to land at the same time from a move like that.

Stupid.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



DoubtGin said:


> Did something happen to the crowd or why are they so quiet?


I like Harper but it's pretty obvious why they got quiet. Fans like him but he has not been built enough for a match is this magnitude (a win vs AJ won't fix that) and say what we may, Cena, AJ and Ambrose were the only names in that ring that had any business fighting for the WWE Title at WM. The ebtire Wyatt love triangle is a convulted mess they threw the belt in the middle of in order to shock. Harper is going from jobbing to Kane to fighting for the same title Rock and Austin did at Mania. That's going to contribute to a flat finish and it did.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Very few things make me cringe in wrestling as much as when something goes wrong, but nobody calls a fucking audible and still marches on like everything is fine.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SpikeDudley said:


> AJ landed first by a mile but it was supposed to be closer
> 
> Be mad at Styles for botching not at the WWE for not using instant replay
> 
> They already had this planned for Harper vs Styles next week and they weren't going to change their plans because on of the guys, who's supposed to be the best in the world, fucked up


 lmao how the fuck are you humanly supposed to land at the same time from a move like that? You just can't, unless AJ kept one foot in the air.


----------



## LucasXXII

Calm down lol. Notice how Bryan didn't actually announce a match between Harper and AJ, but simply say that we will have a winner next week? I bet AJ's feet touching the ground first was booked not botched, and next week after watching the replay Shane would declare the winner as Harper, setting up the AJ/Shane Mania feud. And don't forget there's still Talking Smack with AJ on it.


----------



## Nicky Midss

the only way orton bray works for me is if bray wins. he deserves it, and i guess orton losing clean to him is a good enough rub. 

orton sucks. never liked him.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



One Winged Angel said:


> Who the fuck came up with that spot? How the hell are the supposed to land at the same time from a move like that.
> 
> Stupid.


Well if Cena & Batista pulled it off so could of AJ Styles and Harper.


----------



## AngryConsumer

That ending had Vince's fingerprints all over it, IMO. :eyeroll


----------



## Master Bate

Kobashi mention on WWE television holy crap lol


----------



## Xenoblade

controversial opinion.. If raw was 2 hours and didn't have that 3rd hour to drag things down with crappy filler, it would be destroying smackdown currently.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

On one hand, you’ve got to put it on the performers for not executing what they way they were supposed to.

On the other, you wonder why even drag it out another week.

But on the bright side, we get AJ vs. Luke next week. I’ll take that.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Damn so Graves now travels with Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Headliner

What they should have did was change their plans on the fly. Give the victory to Harper, then give AJ Styles his 1 on 1 WWE title rematch next week that he was promised.


----------



## thebat2

How did they expect them to both land at the same time feet wise on a vertical suplex like move?


----------



## imthegame19

That was a big botch for sure. It's funny they kept showing the reply and it's not even close lol. I dunno why they even showed it again after the botch. Anyways this is all setting up Shane ruling that Harper is the winner next week. Which will piss off AJ and get Shane/AJ feud jump started for Mania.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wwe9391 said:


> Well if Cena & Batista pulled it off so could of AJ Styles and Harper.


 It was a suplex spot on the apron..


----------



## SpikeDudley

Xenoblade said:


> controversial opinion.. If raw was 2 hours and didn't have that 3rd hour to drag things down with crappy filler, it would be destroying smackdown currently.


Correct already

Imagine how bad smackdown will be when Cena either shifts to part time or leaves entirely and styles age eventually catches up with him 

Smackdown a tag and women's division is horrible


----------



## redban

One Winged Angel said:


> Seriously, I don't get the whole point of dragging this shit out for Orton-Bray.
> 
> Just go ahead with Orton-Bray instead of dragging others into it.
> 
> Back them to deliver.


It actually makes sense for Harper to be there with Orton and Bray, from a storyline pov. The only problem might be that Harper isn't credible enough.

AJ has no business in this match


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



wwe9391 said:


> Well if Cena & Batista pulled it off so could of AJ Styles and Harper.


I don't think Shane fancied tearing his quads :lol


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Overall SD was better then Raw again. Despite the controversial ending. Look whether it was a audible ending. It Doesent matter if Styles feet touched the ground or not. Bryan never announced a rematch. Most likely next week they well look at the replay. And it well show Styles feet touches the ground. Harper goes to mania. And sets up Shane Styles unfortunately. The hysteria is not worth it imo. It wasent a botch it was a work.


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao :lmao :lmao the last couple minutes were just pure comedy. No replay AT ALL. AJ clearly went first but then I gotta hear refs talk about they landed at the same time or JBL saying he thinks Luke fell first or something :lmao. 

Not even gonna say it's all planned so Shane can say Luke won because that would just be fixing their mistake like DB not winning the Rumble or Sasha botching a pin.


----------



## Call1800Fella

LucasXXII said:


> Calm down lol. Notice how Bryan didn't actually announce a match between Harper and AJ, but simply say that we will have a winner next week? I bet AJ's feet touching the ground first was booked not botched, and next week after watching the replay Shane would declare the winner as Harper, setting up the AJ/Shane Mania feud. And don't forget there's still Talking Smack with AJ on it.


You sir are a genius


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



thebat2 said:


> How did they expect them to both land at the same time feet wise on a vertical suplex like move?


 Exactly, how the fuck do you even do that?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Xenoblade said:


> controversial opinion.. If raw was 2 hours and didn't have that 3rd hour to drag things down with crappy filler, it would be destroying smackdown currently.


Not really. I mean if that were the case, then Raw wouldn’t have gotten more talent in the draft. And while Smackdown has been questionable recently in the last couple weeks, it’s been a better overall show since the draft.


----------



## Taroostyles

They couldnt put book themselves out of a paper bag at this point


----------



## Ace

3ku1 said:


> Overall SD was better then Raw again. Despite the controversial ending. Look whether it was a audible ending. It Doesent matter if Styles feet touched the ground or not. Bryan never announced a rematch. Most likely next week they well look at the replay. And it well show Styles feet touches the ground. Harper goes to mania. And sets up Shane Styles unfortunately. The hysteria is not worth it imo. It wasent a botch it was a work.


 I hope you're right, it will be stupid to to ignore the replays which clearly show AJ hitting the ground first.



redban said:


> It actually makes sense for Harper to be there with Orton and Bray, from a storyline pov. The only problem might be that Harper isn't credible enough.
> 
> AJ has no business in this match


 Harper has no right to be in a featured WM match.

Regardless, Bray-Harper-Orton is more of a WM opener than a headline match.

The only reason they're bringing him into it is because they don't back Bray-Orton to put on a decent match at WM.


----------



## dclikewah

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Headliner said:


> They are directly insulting the fans intelligence with this bullshit. Everyone knows AJ touched first and people in the audience directly seen it.
> 
> Unacceptable.


The WWE social media interns gonna be working overtime sending out DMCA's hoping that someone in the first few rows didnt get a clear video of AJ landing first and posting it to social media.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Actually I called Styles out originally but it may have been Harpers fault. I think he wasn't supposed to land on the apron after suplexing him. The apron slowed him down just enough to let Styles hit first


----------



## PaulHBK

dclikewah said:


> Was anyone else worried about DB tearing his quads right there?


 I see what you did there... Hahaha


----------



## AngryConsumer

Wrestlemania season is becoming all the more horrid each and every single year.


----------



## Reign Supreme

Right now WWE is so predictable. Why not throw us a curveball once in a while? It's sad that we can tell beforehand who is going to win a 10 man match, and everything else with it.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

wwe9391 said:


> Raw was so much better this week its not even close.
> 
> 
> And no this doesn't mean AJ is main eventing. This screwy finish is to further AJs story with the GMs



And your casual fan tendencies keep coming out .


----------



## Ace

Bottom line is Harper and AJ shouldn't be in this position.

If the angle with Orton-Bray wasn't so weak, they wouldn't be contemplating putting in a third or dragging this out because they don't know how to drag it out.

Everyone should be building their own feuds to WM instead of still trying to get the main angle to work.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

they created another CLIFFHANGER how it should be on a wrestling show.
enjoyed the battle royal + the ending. falls count anywhere match + the usos were little highlights for me.
beside that everything was shit.
usually sd kicks raws ass ona weekly basis but this week it goes to raw.

LETS GO HARPER!


----------



## imthegame19

AJ never was going to win that match and he's not in the title picture at Mania. So anyone upset with that booking at this point is your own fault. Because we all know by now that wasn't going to happen. The whole not being on the front of the Royal Rumble poster or getting a one on one title rematch and the Battle Royal results. Leading to Shane obviously ruling in Harper favor next week(rightfully so). Is just setting up the AJ/Shane feud.


----------



## Mox Girl

My favourite part of that battle royal was the crowd's support of Dean. The pop he got on his entrance and then the boos when he got eliminated. Awesome. I love seeing Dean with that crowd support  Corbin actually gets booed, so Dean should have most of the crowd support going into Mania.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



imthegame19 said:


> AJ never was going to win that match and he's not in the title picture at Mania. So anyone upset with that booking at this point is your own fault. Because we all know by now that wasn't going to happen. The whole not getting a one on one title rematch and the Battle Royal results. Leading to Shane obviously ruling in Harper favor next week(rightfully so). Is just setting up the AJ/Shane feud.


 It's stupid to be still trying to figure out the WM main event, they should be building their WM feuds now. Is it that difficult to write 6 weeks of material for multiple feuds?...

This whole affair with a third opponent is fucking everything up.

Leave it to Bray-Orton, AJ hasn't been written into the story and Harper has no right to be in that match.

It's the equivalent to adding Balor into Goldberg v Lesnar, it may make sense but it drastically weakens the match. Balor isn't in the same universe as Goldberg or Lesnar.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



3ku1 said:


> Overall SD was better then Raw again. Despite the controversial ending. Look whether it was a audible ending. It Doesent matter if Styles feet touched the ground or not. Bryan never announced a rematch. Most likely next week they well look at the replay. And it well show Styles feet touches the ground. Harper goes to mania. And sets up Shane Styles unfortunately. The hysteria is not worth it imo. It wasent a botch it was a work.


They should have just mentioned the decision tonight, but I guess they're just trying to stretch Wyatt's title match story line out as much as possible. Also Shane probably wasn't there, so like you said, he will be the one to give the decision to Harper, which will piss Styles off.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



SpikeDudley said:


> Actually I called Styles out originally but it may have been Harpers fault. I think he wasn't supposed to land on the apron after suplexing him. The apron slowed him down just enough to let Styles hit first


 How the hell is AJ supposed to slow himself in mid air? It was stupid spot if they were going for both landing at the same time.

Hopefully they don't do a match and go through the replays to award Harper the match.


----------



## SpikeDudley

One Winged Angel said:


> How the hell is AJ supposed to slow himself in mid air? It was stupid spot if they were going for both landing at the same time.
> 
> Hopefully they don't do a match and go through the replays to award Harper the match.


Probably worded my post wrong

Meant Harper wasn't supposed to hit the apron and go straight to the floor. When Harper hit the apron it slowed him down letting Styles hit first. 

If the suplex didn't hit the apron it's probably a lot closer to looking like hey hit at the same time


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



One Winged Angel said:


> It's stupid to be still trying to figure out the WM main event, they should be building their WM feuds now. Is it that difficult to write 6 weeks of material for multiple feuds?...
> 
> This whole affair with a third opponent is fucking everything up.
> 
> Leave it to Bray-Orton, AJ hasn't been written into the story and Harper has no right to be in that match.
> 
> It's the equivalent to adding Balor into Goldberg v Lesnar, it may make sense but it drastically weakens the match. Balor isn't in the same universe as Goldberg or Lesnar.



AJ has no part title match at Mania. His only purpose was to set up the storyline with Shane likely next week. We know Harper won and Shane will rule in Harper favor. Which is going to make AJ go on nuts after no one on one rematch and now this. Which will set up AJ/Shane for Mania. As for Harper in the title match at Mania. Don't be so sure yet, the Wyatts are a tricky bunch. I wouldn't be shocked if it's just leading to Bray siding with Luke and turning on Orton. Something going to happen that causes Orton to turn face and leave the Wyatts soon. So I wouldn't be surprised if Bray/Harper turn on Orton and it backfires with Orton getting his Mania title shot back. After he takes out and injuries Luke Harper or something.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Pretty much waiting for TS to see what the plan was. If they announce no match then I would say Shane would just say Harper wins, pissing off AJ in the process.

I don’t know whose idea was it for that particular spot but that’s a hard spot to time. Would have been better if they both just fell/jumped off the apron.

Shame a fun match is only going to be remembered now for a blown spot.


----------



## Lewdog1976

I definitely think Orton turns on Wyatt at WM to end their whole feud and explains he slow played the whole "If you can't beat them join them" angle just to finally out smart him and beat him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was a botch at the end of the battle royal. Bret Hart/Lex Luger landing at the exact same time...that was not.


SD done fucked up tonight.


----------



## Ace

Only way to fix this is for Shane to declare Harper the winner next week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Smackdown wasn't very good tonight. I'd say Raw slightly beat it this week. Raw still had a lot of boring shit, but the Big Show/Strowman and Kevin Owens opening segment made it a little better.


----------



## Ace

Wow...

They confirmed AJ-Harper for next week.

AJ Styles is really going to job to Luke Harper clean.

Unbelievable...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. AJ and Harper are gonna have #1 contender match next week. Bryan just said it on Talking Smack.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Welp. AJ and Harper are gonna have #1 contender match next week. Bryan just said it on Talking Smack.


 This keeps getting worse....

Have Shane declare Harper the winner to start their feud, it makes sense as AJ clearly landed first.

But again, they need to give Harper credibility for a match he has no right to be in, as AJ is reserved for the bosses son...

What a damn mess this show is becoming.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Why didnt they just have Harper or AJ just win, why stretch it out till next week. And Aj also has plenty of reason to feud with Shane even if he didnt tie tonight. They didnt give him his 1on1 rematch and dont give him the respect he deserves. Enough heat and then they could build on to it.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Why didnt they just have Harper or AJ just win, why stretch it out till next week. And Aj also has plenty of reason to feud with Shane even if he didnt tie tonight. They didnt give him his 1on1 rematch and dont give him the respect he deserves. Enough heat and then they could build on to it.


 They really don't back themselves to write a compelling Bray-Orton feud across 6 weeks, hence this mess with a third participant.


----------



## SureUmm

Becky's voice cracking may be the sexiest thing ever.


----------



## Taroostyles

I can't believe how unbelievably bad the booking of their main programs have been leading into Mania.

Between Cena beating AJ just for a 2 week reign and so he could win the feud and hot potatoing the title right before Mania to the handling of Orton winning the runble and now this.

The fact that all of this is to build AJ to face Shane while Harper gets to be in the title match is a joke. And I love Harper but the way they are doing this is beyond insane.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Taroostyles said:


> I can't believe how unbelievably bad the booking of their main programs have been leading into Mania.
> 
> Between Cena beating AJ just for a 2 week reign and so he could win the feud and hot potatoing the title right before Mania to the handling of Orton winning the runble and now this.
> 
> The fact that all of this is to build AJ to face Shane while Harper gets to be in the title match is a joke. And I love Harper but the way they are doing this is beyond insane.


 Luke Harper in a main program going into WM and AJ jobbing clean to Luke Harper in 2017 :lol


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



BrieMode said:


> Fuck this mess :argh: :argh:


You mad bro?


LucasXXII said:


> Would rather Mojo Rawlely not be in the battle royal lol... They could have just made it a 9-man match instead.


Or Hawkins or Kane or Swagger


Mugging of Cena said:


> I'd take Byron over Otunga at this point. And that's saying a lot. Ug.


Agree 100%


----------



## Master Bate

The innuendo on this talking smack is great.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Why didnt they just have Harper or AJ just win, why stretch it out till next week. And Aj also has plenty of reason to feud with Shane even if he didnt tie tonight. They didnt give him his 1on1 rematch and dont give him the respect he deserves. Enough heat and then they could build on to it.


They're just dragging out because they have no better way to build this Wyatt family storyline I guess. I'm intrigued to see how Orton gets put back into this title match, even though refuses to face his master.


----------



## Ace

AJ complimenting Shane?..


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles on Talking Smack saying he "wished Shane was here." :rockwut


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Styles vs Renee at WM! Book it.


----------



## Ace

Interest for WM is at an all time low after this week, there isn't a single match that I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## JDP2016

Ahh looks like both shows are stumbling towards Wrestlemania. I love it Maggle. :jbl:

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



One Winged Angel said:


> Interest for WM is at an all time low after this week, there isn't a single match that I'm really looking forward to.


But, but... some said Wrestlemania was supposed to outperform Wrestle Kingdom 11 when it was all set and done! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lariatoh!

The Miz vs. Bryan stuff was interesting - *BUT *I would love to see World Champion Bray Wyatt interacting with his former "slave" who escaped his thrall and now his boss Daniel Bryan. Couple that with Randy Orton and Bryan having a huge feud back in the day firstly both as faces and then when Randy turned heel and cashed in on him etc. - but Randy being now Bray's slave - that would be a really awesome dynamic to put on TV. 

I think they are missing a really big opportunity here in this space. Especially since WWE writers love doing the wrestler vs. authority story. This one has a backstory, its a different dynamic with the authority figure being a face and the wrestler being a heel, and the whole WM Main event spot being up for grabs and the man who fought his way to get that spot (Bryan) should talk to Orton and tell him to escape Bray's thrall like he did...


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JDP2016 said:


> Ahh looks like both shows are stumbling towards Wrestlemania. I love it Maggle. :jbl:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


 It's not just the matches anymore, the stories are so weak. They're holding up SD for Orton-Bray FGS, and then there was that BS finish for this week to drag this shit out for another week. AJ-Shane should have started this week. You're really supposed to build up your second biggest feud for the biggest show of the year over 4 weeks?... It's like they're not even trying with SD.


----------



## JDP2016

Does anyone really think Luke fucking Harper is gonna face Bray for the WWE title at Wrestlemania? Who the hell wants that?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JDP2016 said:


> Does anyone really think Luke fucking Harper is gonna face Bray for the WWE title at Wrestlemania? Who the hell wants that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


 Either way they're stuffed.

Either Harper wins and we get a title match which isn't WM caliber, or Orton interferes to announce he'll ltake on Bray, which will result in 2 weeks being a waste. 

They've booked themselves into a corner.


----------



## ibbpe

Can we please get one new title holder without the sheep chanting "you deserve it"?

P.S. What the hell is "fushtration"?


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "LUKE! LUKE! LUKE!" chants! :harper
> 
> @Dan Rodmon : See what I was talking about with Luke looking like a serious threat after taking Randy to the limit at Elimination Chamber? He's gonna be fine, brah. :sk


I hope so.

It's nice to see all 3 active Wyatts being the focus of their shows. Such of breath of fresh air. Wonder where Rowan will fit in, in this.


----------



## DWils

I would much rather get Wyatt/Orton/Harper/Styles in a 4-way at Mania rather than Wyatt/Orton one on one, Styles vs Shane, and Harper in the Andre Battle Royal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

IMO, pretty obvious it's going to be a Wyatt's triple threat for the title at WM, and AJ vs. Shane. IMO, they made that abundantly clear tonight. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Opening with a downer and ending on a flat note isn't what I'd expect from "based smackdown"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Dan Rodmon said:


> I hope so.
> 
> It's nice to see all 3 active Wyatts being the focus of their shows. Such of breath of fresh air. Wonder where Rowan will fit in, in this.


Indeed.

And if Rowan comes back from injury in time to participate in the Wyatt Family / Harper feud, I can see Rowan joining Luke after Bray left him hanging when they were last together. After that, I expect Harper and Rowan to gun for the tag team titles if Luke isn't the IC Champion around that time.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And if Rowan comes back from injury in time to participate in the Wyatt Family / Harper feud, I can see Rowan joining Luke after Bray left him hanging when they were last together. After that, I expect Harper and Rowan to gun for the tag team titles if Luke isn't the IC Champion around that time.


Ooo yea... good memory.

I mean it only makes sense since its technically 2 on 1. 

Smackdown could definitely use an injection of life into the tag scene. Harper and Rowan as tweeners could be fun.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



JDP2016 said:


> She beat Carmella at No Mercy and at TLC last year and she was protected from a loss from Nattie at Elimination Chamber. How many big matches has she lost?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


She lost the Title match 6 pack.

Your statement reads like she's had nothing but big matches, her only big match wins are twice over Carmella. And if she was protected from a loss vs Nattie at EC then wasn't Nattie protected from the loss as well? And Nattie just won the feud. Nikki lost to Carmella and Alexa every week when she first returned.

How many big matches has Nattie lost? Alexa and Naomi have won more big matches than Nikki has.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She lost the Title match 6 pack.
> 
> Your statement reads like she's had nothing but big matches, her only big match wins are twice over Carmella. And if she was protected from a loss vs Nattie at EC then wasn't Nattie protected from the loss as well? And Nattie just won the feud. Nikki lost to Carmella and Alexa every week when she first returned.
> 
> How many big matches has Nattie lost? Alexa and Naomi have won more big matches than Nikki has.



She didn't win the 6 pack because they wanted her to work with Carmella. I dont know if Nikki had any matches with Alexa but her losses to Carmella on SDL were done to build to a PPV match that was won by... you guessed it. By Nikki. Nikki won at the end and she moved on to another feud while Carmella is hanging out with James Ellsworth every week. Nattie may have won tonight but Nikki is the one moving on to a program with Maryse that could lead to a Wrestlemania match. Unless Nattie can shoehorn herself into the SDL women's title scene I don't see anything for her. As for any big matches won by Nattie? How about being Charlottes bitch for 2 months last year? 


Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tempest

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



3ku1 said:


> Overall SD was better then Raw again. Despite the controversial ending. Look whether it was a audible ending. It Doesent matter if Styles feet touched the ground or not. Bryan never announced a rematch. Most likely next week they well look at the replay. And it well show Styles feet touches the ground. Harper goes to mania. And sets up Shane Styles unfortunately. The hysteria is not worth it imo. It wasent a botch it was a work.


This post makes no sense and this has nothing to do with your awful English as usual.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Much better SDL this week. Glad to see the horrible Nikki v Nattie feud die, and in Maryse/Miz v Nikki/Cena we have a Nikki feud that John Boy can't just ignore and no sell like he has Nikkis last two feuds. Not a fan of all Nikkis feuds overlapping though, finish one feud BEFORE starting a new one. I couldn't care less about the Women's Title stuff if I tried. Oh look Becky v Alexa for the 100th time...it's like Sasha v Charlotte except the matches all suck. Bliss as Champ again...eugh. She's just to green, and is badly exposed in every singles match she has. I'm amazed that with all the shit Nia gets that Alexa just gets praise.

AA's squash match was awful, I'm sick and tired of them just squashing all the other teams. The Usos were brilliant though, just a shame AA is so dull on the Main Roster.

Battle Royal was entirely too predictable, too much like the EC match in a way as well with some eliminations; Ambrose eliminates Baron, Corbin beats him down though afterwards. And Cena eliminated Miz...at least Miz got back at Cena this time. Dolph is dead in the water at this point. Turns heel to stop losing yet he keeps losing to jobbers all the time now.



JDP2016 said:


> She didn't win the 6 pack because they wanted her to work with Carmella. I dont know if Nikki had any matches with Alexa but her losses to Carmella on SDL were done to build to a PPV match that was won by... you guessed it. By Nikki. Nikki won at the end and she moved on to another feud while Carmella is hanging out with James Ellsworth every week. Nattie may have won tonight but Nikki is the one moving on to a program with Maryse that could lead to a Wrestlemania match. Unless Nattie can shoehorn herself into the SDL women's title scene I don't see anything for her. As for any big matches won by Nattie? How about being Charlottes bitch for 2 months last year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


So what you're saying is every single thing that happens in the women's division and the direction of every other woman is all Nikkis fault?

In your reasoning for Nikki not winning the six pack you'd think she'd of won the Title by now then. But no, she has a long and repetitive feud with Carmella, then a crap feud with Nattie and now a feud with Maryse. She didn't lose the six pack match to work with Carmella, she lost because she doesn't factor into the Championship plans currently.

Nikki was Charlottes bitch for a few months the year before last...

The "Super Nikki" stuff is just stupid. Because she's not Super Nikki, she's average Nikki, losing more than she loses. Contrary to popular belief Becky Lynch doesn't solely own poor booking.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Not enough Orton :renee3


----------



## Asuka842

So Becky loses a big match yet again. And still no payoff against Alexa either. What a freaking surprise. One step forward and two steps back it would seem.

WWE, STOP having Becky lose to Alexa in big matches, it's getting ridiculous by now. Especially since yo let Naomi beat Alexa clean, including for the belt, with much less buildup. Becky just looks like the biggest idiot on the roster right now.

Does anyone not think that Harper is winning next week? Because it seems pretty obvious that he is. Also obvious botch at the end there.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Last night felt like the real start to The Road To Wrestlemania.

Women's Championship back on its rightful owner. Bliss is getting proper heel heat and it's great to see.

Usos looking like two gangsters out of San Andreas. They just need to go back to the booking we saw between Usos & AA at the start of the brand split, then maybe fans will become invested.

Nikki & Natalya tried, good usage of the arena, some nice spots. Ending though was predictable and pretty garbage in all honesty.

Main event was all about starting and continuing storylines. Don't know why some are moaning about the outcome, we have 5-6 weeks till Mania', it's just prolonging the storyline so they can fill the weeks up.

Another enjoyable episode I thought.


----------



## Acezwicker

Daniel Bryan needs to go, he is cancerous to every babyface on this show. Only the heels prosper on Smackdown. Kalisto, crews, Becky are all hurt by him. 

The worst thing you can do to babyfaces is pamper them.

People complain about heel gm's, but they help heels get heat and face to get cheers.


----------



## TripleG

I'm sorry but I can't get over how badly botched last night's finish was. 

Who messed up there? Was it AJ or Harper? Or was it an unplanned accident where AJ just slipped and fell first? Either way, it just came off as unintentionally hilarious when JBL was screaming "I think Harper hit first". Uh...WHAT?! JBL, you've got worse vision than me if you honestly think that Harper''s feet hit first. 

And the fact that they would not show a replay is even more hilarious. Could you imagine a super close call for a catch in a Football game NOT having a replay while the referees review it? 

In situations like that, I say ad-lib it, give the win to Harper, and then just figure it out later, because it came off really poorly as is.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*



Asuka842 said:


> So Becky loses a big match yet again. And still no payoff against Alexa either. What a freaking surprise. One step forward and two steps back it would seem.
> 
> WWE, STOP having Becky lose to Alexa in big matches, it's getting ridiculous by now. Especially since yo let Naomi beat Alexa clean, including for the belt, with much less buildup. Becky just looks like the biggest idiot on the roster right now.
> 
> Does anyone not think that Harper is winning next week? Because it seems pretty obvious that he is. Also obvious botch at the end there.


I can't wait for WrestleMania when Naomi returns and wins the title back in her "hometown". Pinning Alexa clean one more time to make her a 2 time champ while Becky can only beat Carmella for the title. This company doesn't think these loses matter for Becky, but really they do. Especially when other women have no problem beating Alexa. She's never going to get a big pay off, they can't even let her win a freaking feud 18 months in(fucking Nattie). 

*Starting to miss Becky on Raw right about now.*


----------



## chronoxiong

Literally disappointed the WWE didn't show the replay on whether or not Styles or Harper touched first. Makes me wonder if it was a legit botch. I was trying to pay attention to Harper's mannerisms after the match but can't tell if he was legit mad or just trying to hype up his character.

Did not expect Cena to eliminate The Miz and then Miz retaliating by throwing him out after. Perfect timing with Maryse having enough of Nikki bumping into her for the last few weeks. The intergender tag team match is happening. Oh yeah, the Falls Count Anywhere Match between Nikki and Natalya was actually good. I was impressed with the bumps they were taking. And Alexa Bliss is the Women's Champ again. Thank god. She has impressed me the most out of all the new superstars.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Late to the party on this weeks Smackdown. Actually watched on a friday which is nice and nostalgic.

Glad that in unhappy circumstances they put the title back on Alexa. I thought taking it off her was a stupid decision in the first place but man I feel bad for Naomi. You just hate to see that and she was pretty over too, I never knew anyone cared.

Liked the Usos promo. I assume "ish" is some sort of slang that's gone over my head. Day One Ish makes it look like something happened around about day one.

Absolutely hated the finish to the battle royal. Didn't like it when it was Undertaker and Batista. Even if they get lucky and do hit the ground at the same time it's still an embarrassing and transparent. Any one watching for the first time would change channels and probably never come back.


----------



## Joe88

*Re: WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/21 - WWE Championship No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal*

Just watched the end a bit ago and it wasnt paying attention the first time, while Wyatt laughing as Smackdown went off the air, but Orton had some nice subtlety , glaring at Wyatt at the beginning than shifting his eyes toward the title than staring at the camera ad the show closes.


I hope they give these guys good material because I think they can knock it out of the park.


----------

